# Ενδολεξιλογικά - Λεξιγέλωτες και λεξικλαυθμοί



## Themis (Dec 11, 2012)

Μερικές φορές κάποια ποστ με διεγείρουν ενδολεξιλογικώς (μην το πάρετε στραβά!), αλλά η έμπνευση δεν χωράει στο εκάστοτε νήμα υπό τύπο μπονσάι. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να ανοίξω ένα νήμα όπου θα βάζουμε_ αυτοαναφορικές ενδολεξιλογικές_ _εμπνεύσεις_, όταν αυτές δεν χωράνε αλλού. Να αλληλοπειραζόμαστε, να αλληλοσχολιαζόμαστε, να αλληλο-ό,τι-θέλετε, χωρίς καμία δέσμευση μεγέθους ούτε μορφής (πεζό, ποιητικό, μικτό, ό,τι να 'ναι). Κάνω λοιπόν την αρχή με μια ακατάσχετη έμπνευση που μου δημιούργησε κάποιο νήμα και που η οκνηρία μου δεν απέτρεψε την αποτύπωσή της σε γραπτό λόγο. Κι όσο για τη συνέχεια –τι άλλο να πούμε;– το μέλλον θα δείξει.


----------



## Themis (Dec 11, 2012)

*Και τα βραβεία μαχαιριά δώκανε στην καρδιά μου*

[_Βασική βιβλιογραφία_: Νήμα «Επειδή μερικοί πάνε με χίλια», ποστ 267-283]

Ήτανε χάρμα οφθαλμών να βλέπεις τον Νίκελ κοστουμαρισμένο του κουτιού, με τα παπιγιονάκια του και τα όλα του. Επίσημη περίσταση γαρ, και ένιωθε τρόπον τινά οικοδεσπότης. Μετά από ένα κομψότατο αποφρακτικό βηχαλάκι (μη σας λέω τώρα ποια έννοια της απόφραξης εννοώ, τι λεξιλόγοι είσαστε, θα το βρείτε μόνοι σας), πέρασε στο αβάντι μαέστρο:

– Με μεγάλη μου χαρά σας βλέπω όλους μαζεμένους σήμερα ... Ζάζουλα, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να αφήσεις ήσυχο το ποπκόρν όσο μιλάω; ... Τι έλεγα; Α, ναι. Με μεγάλη μου χαρά λοιπόν ... Ζάζουλααα! ... θα ανακοινώσω ... Δαεμάνε, η ρακή μπορεί να περιμένει! ... το βραβείο λεξιμαντινάδας, σύμφωνα με τη γνώμη που σχημάτισε ... Δόκτορα και Θέμη, αν είναι να λέτε ανέκδοτα μεταξύ σας, μπορείτε παρακαλώ να ξεκινήσετε με τα πιο κρύα; ... σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τη γνώμη της κριτικής επιτροπής που προεδρεύεται από την ειδική μαντιναδολόγα Αλεξάνδρα...

– Μαντιναδολόγο! ακούστηκε μια τρισχιλιετώς φρονηματισμένη φωνή ανεξιχνίαστης προέλευσης.

– Και γιατί όχι μαντιναδολόγα; πετάχτηκε ο Σαράντ.

– Ε, ας πούμε ειδική μελετήτρια των μαντινάδων, το αβγάτισε ο Ρογήρος.

Η απόγνωση χόρεψε δυο-τρία βαλσάκια στην έκφραση του Νίκελ, αλλά η χαλύβδινη θέλησή του άναψε πράσινο φως και η παροιμιώδης σύνεσή του παραχώρησε καλού-κακού προτεραιότητα στη συμφιλίωση.

– Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχει σημασία, μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε νήμα στη Λεξιλογία να το συζητήσουμε ... Μπέρνι! Εννοούσα μετά τη μάζωξή μας, όχι τώρα. Αν αυτό το κορίτσι δεν φτάσει τα οχτώ εκατομμύρια ποστ, δεν θα ησυχάσει ... Λοιπόν, το βραβείο απονέμεται...

Το βλέμμα του Δαεμάνου καρφώθηκε στα χείλη του Νίκελ γεμάτο δικαιωματική προσμονή. Το μιμήθηκαν και άλλα βλέμματα – εκείνα με σκέτη προσμονή. Η ατμόσφαιρα ηλεκτρίστηκε. Σιγά-σιγά απλώθηκε σιγή στη σιγαλιά. Ώς κι ένα υπέρ του δέοντος θα μπορούσε να σουλατσάρει στην αίθουσα χωρίς να ακουστεί κιχ.

– Το βραβείο απονέμεται...

Τα δάχτυλα του Δαεμάνου σφίχτηκαν πάνω στο ρακομπούκαλο.

– ...στον Χαρβάτη!

Οι ασυγκράτητες επευφημίες των παρισταμένων πρόσφεραν επαρκή κάλυψη στον Δαεμάνο, που έσυρε τα κουρασμένα βήματά του προς την έξοδο. Τον ακολούθησαν ο Δόκτορας και ο Θέμης, κάτω απ' τα συμπονετικά και συμπάσχοντα βλέμματα της Παλάβρας, του Εαρίωνα και της Μπέρνης (αρχικά κίνησε κι αυτή για την έξοδο, αλλά οι γυναίκες είναι περίεργα πλάσματα: ενίοτε έχουν τρόπους).

Η τελετή συνεχίστηκε αδιατάρακτα με την απονομή και των ησσόνων βραβείων:
– Διηγήματος: Παλάβρα, για το «Κουκαράτσα αγάπη μου» (σας ορκίζομαι ότι το πρωτότυπο δεν είχε κόμμα μετά την κουκαράτσα, δεν φταίω εγώ)
– Λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης: Ζάζουλας, για το «Ιπτάμενη και σέξι»
– Γλωσσογνωσίας: Κώστας, για το «Τη γλώσσα τούς έδωσαν κινεζική»
– Δοκιμίου: Εαρίωνας, για το «Οι συνέπειες της οινοποσίας των αντιγραφέων στη διαμόρφωση των σύγχρονων γλωσσών»
– Ιστορικού δοκιμίου: Ρογήρος, για το «Λουκρητία Βοργία – Μύθοι και καυτές αλήθειες»
– Φιλοσοφικού δοκιμίου: Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ, για το «Παρουσία και απουσία – Εγκαταβυθίσεις στη διαλεκτική» (η βραβευθείσα απουσίαζε και η βράβευση θα της κοινοποιηθεί ηλεδρομικώς)
– Κριτικής υποτιτλολογίας: Αλεξάνδρα, για το σύνολο του έργου της
– Πατριδογνωσίας: Κάδμιος, για το «Από τον Κάδμο στον Κάδμιο – Η βοιωτική γη στο διάβα των αιώνων»
– Σεξολογίας: Αόρατη Μελάνη, για το «Σπαγγετίνη Νο 8 – Η σεξουαλική ζωή και το Ιπτάμενο Μακαρονοτέρας»
– Μελλοντολογίας: Έλσα, για το «Πράσα, ραπανάκια και μαρούλι – Δομικά υλικά του μέλλοντος»
– Ολιστικής πολιτικής: Άνεφ, για το «Το μποζόνιο του Χιγκς και το μπατσόνιο του μνημονίου»
– Λεξιλογικής εξωαδμινιστρατομοδερατορικής ποστοπαραγωγής: SBE, Μπέρνη και Ελληγεννής ex aequo.

Ρίγη ενθουσιασμού προκαλούσε κάθε ανακοίνωση, και ο βραβευθείς μαντιναδολόγος την εξωθούσε στα όρια του ντελίριουμ τρέμενς σκαρώνοντας επιτόπου κατάλληλες μαντινάδες. Κανείς δεν φάνηκε να προσέχει ιδιαίτερα την αποχώρηση των συντετριμμένων μαντιναδοπλαστών. Ουαί τοις ηττημένοις!

Ωστόσο, όταν τέλειωσε η τελετή και καταλάγιασε ο θορυβώδης ενθουσιασμός του λεξιλογικού κοινού, κάποιες περίεργες φωνές ακούστηκαν να αντηχούν από το φουαγιέ:

– Στα Τρίκαλα στα δυο στενά κείτομαι πληγωμένος
κι από τη Μεγαλόνησο – χικ! – είμαι εξορισμένος
– Γαμώ τα εφτά μου ντοκτορά, π’ απόμεινα χωριάτης
και από με καλύτερα τσ’ έπλεκε ο Χαρβάτης
– Ποιος είδε ψάρι κορδωτό να περπατά στη ρούγα
ποιος είδε και τον πόνο μου – χικ! χικ! – να κάνω ταρταρούγα
– Είναι για σουρεαλισμούς τα μαύρα μας τα χάλια
οπού λεβέντες ήρθαμε και μείναμε ρετάλια;
– Όφου! Εντροπιαστήκαμε και θα μας περγελούσι
μόν’ φέρε δα κειες τσι ρακές οπού τον πόνο σβιούσι.

Ένας λεξιλόγος ορκίζεται ότι είδε τη Μπέρνη δακρυσμένη να αντιγυρίζει σιγοψιθυριστά:

– Κάστρο κι αν πέσει μια και δυο, γερά ’ναι τα τειχιά του
της αξοσύνης αστοχιά δεν είναι του θανάτου.

ΣΗΜ.: Η παρούσα διήγηση καλύπτεται από λεξιλογικό απόρρητο. Παρακαλείσθε να μην τη διαρρεύσετε (– Ενεργητικό διαρρέω; – Ναι, γιατί, σου ρίχνει τα καράβια έξω;) στους δημοσιογράφους.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Παρόραμα: σωποδήποτε > πωσοδήποτε, αποτέτοιος > πωστονλέν.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 11, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ, σας ευχαριστώ θερμά. Γιατί ναι, το Κάδμιο είναι εντέλει τεκμήριο της αδιάκοπτης τρισχιλιετούς παρουσίας των Ελλήνων στην Βοιωτική γη. 

Δυο τσουβάλια πατάτες στον Θέμη από εμένα [_(ψιθυριστά)_ _μικρέ, δώσε από τις αιγυπτιακές, μη γίνουμε και ρόμπες_].


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2012)

Themis said:


> – Λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης: Ζάζουλας, για το «Ιπτάμενη και σέξι»


H αλήθεια είναι πάντως πως η έκπληξή μου όταν ανακοινώθηκα ως ο νικητής του βραβείου λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης δεν ήταν διόλου προσποιητή. :blush: Άλλωστε εγώ το έργο το είχα αναλάβει ευελπιστώντας πως θα 'ναι εικονογραφημένο. :inno: Τελοσπάντων, να 'ναι καλά το Google Translate και η αρχή "όσο πιο ακατανόητο τόσο πιο βαθυστόχαστο μου φαίνεται" που διέπει το αναγνωστικό κοινό, κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα ανήκουν στην Ιστορία. :devil:

Κι έτσι με την ευκαιρία επιβεβαίωσα την παρατεταμένη κι αύτανδρη υποψία μου αφετέρου μεν για την τρέχουσα τάση που σταδιακά ανάγει την τεχνική μετάφραση στη νέα μορφή σουρεαλιστικής λογοτεχνίας, αφετέρου δε για το πόσο βολικά υποπόδια βρίσκει ο μάγκας μεταθραστύς. Βέβαια πήγαν χαμένες όλες οι επαναστατικές μου δράσεις —«κροτίδες» τις λέγαμε τότε— που 'χα αριστοτεχνικά φυτέψει στο γκλουγκλομεταφρικασέ (ακυρολογίες, παρανοήσεις, πραγματολογικά λάθη, περισσότερες παύλες απ' όσες θ' άντεχε ο Νίκελ σε πέντε ζωές, αμερικανοεπείς αγγλισμούς που να περνιούνται για προχώ αυτοπαθή γλωσσοκομειακά επισκαπτήρια —sic— κ.π.ά.) διότι τα αθυρματικά αναγνωστάκια μου είναι η αποθέωση του μυρωδιά. Τεσπά, ας δείξω κι εγώ την εκτίμησή μου στην επιτροπή που με θεωρεί με —_κυριολεκτικά _κυριολεκτικά— κλειστά μάτια τον υπέρτατο μεγιστοτιτανοτεραστιότερο λογοτεχνικό μεταφραστή, καταθέτοντας στο καθόλα έγκριτο φόρουμ σας μια απ' τις φωτό που σκρινάραμε για το εξώκυλλο της βιβλιάρας μου:


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 11, 2012)

Ωραίο, Θέμη! Να 'σαι καλά! Γέλασα πρωινιάτικα...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 11, 2012)

Themis said:


> – Μελλοντολογίας: Έλσα, για το «Πράσα, ραπανάκια και μαρούλι – Δομικά υλικά του μέλλοντος»


Με συγκίνησες, βρε!  Πώς να σε ευχαριστήσω; Να σε φιλέψω ένα βέγκαν μουσακά ή προτιμάς μια δαγκωματιά από το σπίτι του μέλλοντος;
Να 'σαι καλά, μας έφτιαξες το κέφι! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:Ρισπέκτ, ρισπέκτ, Θέμη! :clap: :clap: :clap: Πρόσεχε, όμως, γιατί το γλέντι στο μικρό γαλατικό χωριό είχε επεισοδιακή συνέχεια!

Το καλοκαιράκι
στην ακρογιαλιά
σκάει το κυματάκι
στου Σαν Σέριφ τα νησιά

Σ’ ένα βαθύ μπουντρούμι
θ’ ακούσεις σαματά
Δεμέν’ οι Λεξιλόγοι
Μες τα κεντρικά

Εγώ κι εσύ, εσύ κι εγώ, μόνοι σ’ ένα κελί
ω-ωω, σ’ ένα κελί
Εγώ κι εσύ, κι άλλοι εφτά, μέσα στα κεντρικά
ω-ωω, σ’ ένα κελί

Κύριε εισαγγελέα
είναι καλά παιδιά
Δεν έχουνε κουκούλες
ούτε βαράν τα ΜΑΤ

Μονάχα στίχους πλέκουν
πίνουν κανα κρασί
το πάρτι συνεχίζουν
και μέσα στο κελί

Εγώ κι εσύ, εσύ κι εγώ, μόνοι σ’ ένα κελί
ω-ωω, σ’ ένα κελί
Εγώ κι εσύ, κι άλλοι εφτά, μέσα στα κεντρικά
ω-ωω, σ’ ένα κελί


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap:

Εγώ ζηλεύγω τα πουλιά
γιατί ψηλά πετούνε
και κατσαρίδες κι άλλα οζά
από μακριά θωρούνε

Όφου κι αγγελοσκιάζομαι
όντε τσι δω στο σπίτι
δυο ζάλα κάμω και γλακώ
ντροπιάζω και την Κρήτη

Θέμη [κόμμα] κοντύλι είσαι ζηλευτό
και παινεμένη πέννα
τη Λέξι γέμισες πλουμιά
κι όλοι θωρούν εσένα

πώς γράφεις λόγια ολόπλουμα
ποίματα ένα κι ένα
τ' απλώνεις και τα χαίρονται
όλοι μαζί με σένα

Κοίτα μόνο που θα σου πω
ορμήνεια θα σου δώσω
που του Χαρβάτη του 'δωκες
ένα βραβείο τόσο

Μια αδικία σαν κι αυτή
δεν τηνε νταγιαντίζω
ντρέτα λοιπόν θα σου το πω
θα σου τ' ομολογήσω

Πως αδικία σαν κι αυτή
μ' αίμα θε να ξεπλύνω
Μα αίμα σαν δε σου βρίσκεται 
και με ρακή τη σβήνω [για δωροδοκίες, πληροφορίαι εντός] :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2012)

Βαβαί, παπαί, ιαταταταί
μας τον σαρώσαν τον μπουφέ
μας πήραν όλον τον λουφέ
μας άφησαν πικρό καφέ.

Βαβαί, παπαί, ιαταταταί
πώς σας θωρούν τρεις ποιηταί
τους βραβευθέντες επιτέ-
που σπεύσατ' αύθις στον ΟΤΕ.

Βαβαί, παπαί, ιαταταταί
ελάτε όλοι οι αδικημέ-
και όπως οι αρχαίοι Ρωμαί-
στο φόρουμ να σκεφτούμε.

Και να πειστούμε, αδελφέ
πως δεν χρειάζονται βαβαί
παπαί, οίμοι, ωιμέ, ιαταταί·
μόν' ζήτω και hip hip hooray!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2012)

Δακρύσανε τα μάτια της και κύλησ' ένα δάκρυ
-να ταν χαράς; Συγκίνησης;- εκεί στην άκρη άκρη
σαν διάβασε τα λόγια του τα καλοζυγιασμένα
που τα 'χει λιγομοίραστα κι ακριβομετρημένα.

Κάτι σαν αγαλλίαση κομμάτιασε τη λήθη,
ο νους της εφωτίστηκε και όλα τα θυμήθη:
αλήθεια, έτσι έγιναν, όπως ο Θέμης γράφει
(μωρέ, καλά που τα 'γραψε και δεν επήγαν στράφι).

Σαν να ταν χτες -άντε, προχτές- τα 'δ' όλα με τη μία
καθάρια, ολοζώντανα, τεχνικολόρ ταινία:
Τον Νίκελ με το παπιγιόν, την Άλεξ παραδίπλα
και την Παλάβρα λαίμαργα να τρώει μία δίπλα,

την Έλσα με τα πράσα της να δείχνει στο Ρογήρο
πώς είν' ο βέγκαν μουσακάς κι η πίτα δίχως γύρο.
Και λίγο πιο αριστερά, βλέπει τον Δαεμάνο
να πίνει δυο και τρεις ρακές και τέταρτη από πάνω.

Και δεξιά τον δόκτορα σαν προβληματισμένο
-να 'ναι το σκάκι που τον τρώ', τ' αναθεματισμένο;-
τον Ζάζουλα περιχαρή το gangnam να χορεύει
και τη Μελάνη παρακεί σεμνά να αγορεύει.

Σαν απαρτία να 'χανε θαρρείς οι Λεξιλόγοι
και προφανώς ήταν πολλοί και σοβαροί οι λόγοι.
Στο πρώτο γκουχ π' ακούστηκε λύσαν το πηγαδάκι,
όλοι εκάνανε σιωπή και πιάσαν στασιδάκι. 

Λοιπόν, the rest is history, το χρονικό εγράφη
κι ό,τι ο Θέμης έγραψε, ο χρόνος δεν ξεγράφει
Σε πεζό λόγο κι έμμετρο, λίνκια και μαντινάδες
δυο πράγματα τ' αξίζουνε: ρισπέκτ και τεμενάδες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2012)

Κατάλαβα, δεν θα έχει Καζαμία φέτος. Θα έχουμε όμως μια διεθνή πρωτοτυπία. Πρώτα δώσαμε τα βραβεία και ύστερα θα πρέπει ο κάθε βραβευμένος να αποδείξει ότι το άξιζε το βραβείο του. Τα όσα αναγγέλθηκαν πρέπει ν’ ακολουθήσουν. Όχι μόνο να γράψει ο Ζάζουλας το «Ιπτάμενη και σέξι», αλλά να καταθέσει ο Χαρβάτης μαντινάδα καλύτερη από τις παραπάνω. Εγώ νιώθω πανευτυχής που έκανα τις απονομές και δεν προδιαγράφτηκε το μέλλον μου, οπότε μπορώ να κάτσω στη γωνιά μου και να μοιράζω κόμματα.

Όσο για αυτή τη μόδα με τα στιχουργήματα, είπα να προσπαθήσω κι εγώ. Και μου βγήκε μόνο μια στροφή. Άμα δεν είσαι εύστροφος…

Διάλε τσ’ απολυμάρες σας
μ’ έχετε καταγχώσει.
Μ’ αυτές τις άρες-μάρες σας
θα χάσουμε τη δόση.


Σας ευχαριστώ, από την ψυχή μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2012)

Themis said:


> – Σεξολογίας: Αόρατη Μελάνη, για το «Σπαγγετίνη Νο 8 – Η σεξουαλική ζωή και το Ιπτάμενο Μακαρονοτέρας»


Ευχαριστώ την Χρύσα Παραδείση, βασική βιβλιογραφία από την οποία αντλώ την ειδική επιστημονική ορολογία για τα έργα μου. Ευχαριστώ επίσης τον σύντροφό μου, που καταβρόχθισε όλα τα μακαρόνια με κιμά που έφτιαξα για πειραματικούς λόγους και έκανε εποικοδομητική κριτική μετά. Ευχαριστώ τους Λεξιλόγους, που με ανέχονται παρά το γεγονός ότι τα 9 στα 10 ποστ μου δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με γλώσσα (όχι αυτήν που μιλάμε, τουλάχιστον). Ευχαριστώ τη μαμά μου που με γέννησε - μαμά, με βλέπεις; Με παίρνει η κάμερα;


----------



## Themis (Dec 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θέμη [κόμμα]


Έστι Νίκελ οφθαλμός ός τα πάνθ' ορά 


Palavra said:


> Πως αδικία σαν κι αυτή
> μ' αίμα θε να ξεπλύνω
> Μα αίμα σαν δε σου βρίσκεται
> και με ρακή τη σβήνω [για δωροδοκίες, πληροφορίαι εντός]


Αυτή είναι η μία πιθανή εξήγηση που έχει γίνει άφαντος ο βραβευθείς μαντιναδοπλάστης. Ψάχνει να βρει ρακή, για να γλυτώσει τη ζωή του δωροδοκώντας αυτό το αιμοβόρικο πλάσμα τη γλυκιά μας την Παλάβρα. Η άλλη πιθανή εξήγηση προκύπτει από τα λόγια του Νίκελ:


> Τα όσα αναγγέλθηκαν πρέπει ν’ ακολουθήσουν. Όχι μόνο να γράψει ο Ζάζουλας το «Ιπτάμενη και σέξι», αλλά να καταθέσει ο Χαρβάτης μαντινάδα καλύτερη από τις παραπάνω.


Χρειάζεται σκληρή προπόνηση για να περάσει κανείς πάνω από έναν πήχη που έχει τοποθετηθεί τόσο ψηλά.
Α, και να μην ξεχάσω: Ζάζουλα, κράτησέ μου οπωσδήποτε ένα αντίτυπο της βιβλιάρας σου. Έστω και μόνο το εξώκυλλο, δεν με πειράζει.
Τελικά πέτυχα τους λεξιλόγους στις γενναιοδωρίες τους. Ήδη έχω αποκομίσει δύο τσουβάλια πατάτες και γευσιγνωσία από βέγκαν μουσακά ή σπίτι του μέλλοντος. Καθόλου άσχημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τελικά πέτυχα τους λεξιλόγους στις γενναιοδωρίες τους. Ήδη έχω αποκομίσει δύο τσουβάλια πατάτες και γευσιγνωσία από βέγκαν μουσακά ή σπίτι του μέλλοντος. Καθόλου άσχημα.


Χμμ... Μη βιάζεσαι, μίστερ. Να προσεύχεσαι να μη χρειαστεί να βάλεις το δαχτυλάκι σου σε υπότιτλο. Ο πέλεκυς της κριτικής θα πέσει βαρύς! Εκεί να δεις "πανθορά"!
:devil::lol:


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Εκεί να δεις "πανθορά"! :devil::lol:



Ωχ, το μαύρο πανθορά!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2012)

Themis said:


> Έστι Νίκελ οφθαλμός ός τα πάνθ' ορά


Το κόμμα μπήκε αυτοβούλως και οικειοθελώς από τη συντάξασσα, γι' αυτό είναι ροζ


----------



## Themis (Dec 12, 2012)

Είδα έναν υποτιτλισμό λάγνα να με ξανοίγει
μα έσερνε και πανθορά κι εγώ όπου φύγει-φύγει :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

H πανθορά είναι η πεθερά που επισημαίνει τα λάθη;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2012)

Αίσχος! Καταγγέλλω την κριτική επιτροπή για μεροληψία και διαφθορά! Μα είναι δυνατόν να απονείμει βραβείο μαντιναδολογίας σ' αυτόν που δεν έχει γράψει ούτε ένα στίχο στη ζωή του, σ' αυτόν τον... πώς τον λένε.. κάτσε να δεις... ε; ποιος είναι; α! εχμ... εεεεεεεε... Συγχαίρω την κριτική επιτροπή για την ευθυκρισία και την εντιμότητά της... :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Themis (Dec 12, 2012)

Σωστός! :lol: 
Και κυρίως: άξιος!


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2012)

Έκανα ν’ ανοίξω έναν παμπάλαιο περγαμηνό κώδικα στη βιβλιοθήκη, και μου ’πεσε από μέσα ένα χαρτάκι που έλεγε, σε μικρογράμματη βυζαντινή γραφή απροσδιορίστου χρονολογίας, τα εξής:

Θεμιστοκλέους κλέος ζηλῶν, ὃ οὐ θέμις,
σοφίας πέρατ’ εὐκλεῶς Θέμις ἔθετο.​


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2012)

Πολύ καλό, αλλά το επιφώνημα είναι "ιαταταί", συνήθως μάλιστα "ιατταταί", μάλλον από αβλεψία έχεις ένα "τα" παραπάνω γιατί στον προτελευταίο στίχο το έχεις σωστά. Και μπορείς να βάλεις τον προτελευταίο στίχο και πρώτον στην τρίτη στροφή για να ριμάρει με τους αδικημέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πολύ καλό, αλλά το επιφώνημα είναι "ιαταταί", συνήθως μάλιστα "ιατταταί", μάλλον από αβλεψία έχεις ένα "τα" παραπάνω γιατί στον προτελευταίο στίχο το έχεις σωστά. Και μπορείς να βάλεις τον προτελευταίο στίχο και πρώτον στην τρίτη στροφή για να ριμάρει με τους αδικημέ.


Ιατταταί, πληθωρισμέ
Μου τσόνταρες και ένα ται...


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2012)

Σήμερα μου έχει κολλήσει το πολυόλειο*:


oliver_twisted said:


> Κύριε εισαγγελέα
> είναι καλά παιδιά
> Δεν έχουνε κουκούλες
> ούτε βαράν τα ΜΑΤ


Μου έρχεται επίμονα στο μυαλό ότι πρόκειται για μια απολύτως σύγχρονη εκδοχή ("επικαιροποίηση") τού: "Αν είσαι μάνα και πονείς/ στ' Ανάπλι έλα να με δεις/ Έλα πριν με δικάσουνε/ _κλάψε να μ' απαλλάξουνε_".

* Είναι της Ολ, άρα είναι όλ(ε)ιο. Δεν είναι όμως το πρώτο για να είναι πρωτόλειο, ούτε το δεύτερο για να είναι δευτερόλειο κ.ο.κ. Μήπως λοιπόν (λέω, μήπως) είναι πολυόλειο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> Μου έρχεται επίμονα στο μυαλό ότι πρόκειται για μια απολύτως σύγχρονη εκδοχή ("επικαιροποίηση") τού: "Αν είσαι μάνα και πονείς/ στ' Ανάπλι έλα να με δεις/ Έλα πριν με δικάσουνε/ _κλάψε να μ' απαλλάξουνε_".



:lol: :lol: :lol:

Πολύ μ' άρεσε το πολυόλειο! Βέβαια, έχει και τ' αρνητικά του, καθώς από 'δω και στο εξής, όποτε γράφω κοτσάνες θα μπορείτε να λέτε: Σιγά τον πολυέλαιο το πολυόλειο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 27, 2012)

Δεν σχετίζεται άμεσα με το νήμα, αλλά σχετίζεται με τους Λεξιλόγους, και πού να το έβαζα;

Έπαιζα lego με την κόρη μου. Είχαμε φτιάξει ένα ξενοδοχείο. Οι πελάτες πήγαν να φάνε στην τραπεζαρία. Τα φαγητά ήταν ό,τι βρέθηκε στο κουτί των lego, μεταξύ άλλων ένα καρότο. Εγώ κάνω την πελάτισσα, και λέω: "Ω τι ωραίο καρότο, πολύ βιταμινούχο!" Και η μικρή, στο ρόλο του ξενοδόχου, μου απαντάει: "Μην χρησιμοποιείτε τόσο παράξενες λέξεις, γιατί θα σας λέει ο κόσμος ότι είστε *Λεξιλόγος*!"

Ξεράθηκα στα γέλια.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2012)

...
Αμήν lego υμίν: από μικρό κι από τρελό μαθαίνεις την αλήθεια! 

Να τη χαίρεσαι και πάντα να χαίρεσαι μαζί της, το ξέρεις όμως πως στα παιδιά μας βρίσκουμε το μάστορά μας. :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 27, 2012)

Ώχου! Μας πήραν είδηση και οι μικρές κοπέλες
στο τίμιό μας κούτελο κρεμάσανε ταμπέλες.

Δύσκολες λέξεις! Ποιοι, εμείς;
Συκοφαντίες! Τι να πεις; :angry:

Του Άη-Βασίλη μήνυσα για να αλλάξει ρότα
κι αντί για κούκλα θε να βρεις δύο κιλά καρότα.

Α στο καλό! Εθύμωσα! Συγγνώμη να ζητήσεις!
Να γιάνεις πρέπει τις πληγές και όχι να τις ξύσεις.

Συγγνώμη, μεταμέλεια, με συντριβή μεγάλη
(όχι τόσο για σένανε, αλλά ακούνε κι άλλοι.)

"Λεξιλογία αγαπητή...", επιστολή αν γράψεις
ετούτο μόνο πρόσεχε: το κόμμα μην ξεχάσεις.

Γιατί έχει κομματόσκυλα που ορμάνε στο παιδάκι
και στο γλυκό του μάγουλο σκάνε ένα φιλάκι.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 28, 2012)

Φιλότιμες προσπάθειες μεν, αλλά ο λαός απαιτεί καζαμία. Όλα τ' άλλα είναι υπεκφυγές.


----------



## Themis (Dec 28, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Φιλότιμες προσπάθειες μεν, αλλά ο λαός απαιτεί καζαμία. Όλα τ' άλλα είναι υπεκφυγές.


Το κατάστημα συσκέπτεται με τον εαυτό του επί του ζητήματος της εκλογής λιγότερο απαιτητικής πελατείας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2012)

...
Υπεξωφυγές.  Πελατειακός νεφοπορισμός. Μου 'θελες και βραβείο, ε; Σαν την αγύριστη στάκα θα πομείνομε πάλι.  
Εβάλαμε σκιας τσι νέους να μασε ρίξουνε ένα δεντρό επαέ, να καθίζομε να κάμομε σαφί «εποικοδομητική κριτική», κρητική.


----------



## Themis (May 19, 2013)

*Η ενδεκάδα του Λεξιλογιακού*

[_Βασική βιβλιογραφία_: Νήμα fall-back rules, ποστ 3-6, και δη το παλλαϊκό αίτημα της Ολ:


> Μα οι ντρίμπλες είναι η μαγεία! Είσαι μεγάλος μπαλαδόρος, λέμε! Α! Πλάκα θα είχε να κατέβαζε 11άδα η Λεξιλογία! Τι σύστημα θα παίζαμε; Ποιος θα ήτανε δεκάρι -και με ποιον θα έκανε επιθετικό δίδυμο;- και ποιος στα χαφ; Τέρμα; και στην καυτή θέση του προπονητή ποιον θα είχαμε; Εγώ πάντως πιάνω θέση στο πέταλο και περιμένω!


- η οποία καλά θα κάνει να αφήσει την τεμπέλικη θέση στο πέταλο και να πάει για προπόνηση.]

*Τερματοφύλακας: Παλάβρα.* Τολμάει η μπάλα να μπει μέσα; Θρυλείται ότι μια φορά πήγαινε καμαρωτή προς τα δίχτυα με την Παλάβρα εξουδετερωμένη, αλλά εκείνη της έριξε μια τόσο θανατερή ματιά που η κακομοίρα ξεφούσκωσε και έπεσε κάτω πριν περάσει τη γραμμή. Οι κυνηγοί που την έχουν απέναντί τους συνήθως παίζουν φορώντας πάνες.

*Δεξιός οπισθοφύλακας: Ελληγεννής.* Όταν οι αντίπαλοι συγκλίνουν προς τα αριστερά, είναι απροσπέλαστος: δεν αφήνει να περάσει τίποτα. Κάπως ευάλωτος όταν οι αντίπαλοι φεύγουν από τα δεξιά. Ώρες-ώρες γίνεται εριστικός, αλλά οι άριστες σχέσεις του με το ποδοσφαιρικό κατεστημένο τον προφυλάσσουν από το ενδεχόμενο αποβολής.

*Αριστερός οπισθοφύλακας: Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ.* Ο μόνος αντίπαλος που την προσπέρασε ποτέ ήταν ένας αισχρός τύπος που εκμεταλλεύτηκε ότι είναι ψυχοπονιάρα και της είπε ότι, αν δεν τον αφήσει να τη ντριμπλάρει, θα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ και θα κλαίει και θα κλαίνε και τα παιδάκια του. Ξέρει το τόπι και βλέπει γήπεδο. Έχει σημαντική συμβολή στην ανάπτυξη του παιχνιδιού της ομάδας από τα αριστερά.

*Σέντερ μπακ: SBE.* Χείμαρρος ενεργητικότητας, πηγαίνει πάντα πρώτη στη μπάλα και δεν εγκαταλείπει τη διεκδίκησή της ούτε με επίταξη προσωπικών υπηρεσιών. Ενίοτε παρασύρεται από τον ενθουσιασμό της, γι' αυτό ο κόουτς Χαρβάτης τη χρησιμοποιεί σε ρόλο διπλού σέντερ μπακ σε συνδυασμό με ένα λίμπερο.

*Λίμπερο: Αλεξάνδρα.* Ήρεμη δύναμη. Σταθερή και ψύχραιμη, αποτελεί εγγύηση για τα μετόπισθεν. Επεμβαίνει όποτε χρειάζεται, καλύπτοντας τα κενά των συμπαικτών της. Θα ήταν αλάνθαστη αν δεν μαρμάρωνε όποτε ακούγεται ο ήχος πιάνου.

*Αμυντικό χαφ: Νίκελ.* Ακαταπόνητος, πανταχού παρών, απλώνει ένα αποτελεσματικό δίχτυ προστασίας μπροστά από την αμυντική γραμμή και δίνει ηρεμία στο παιχνίδι της ομάδας. Εξαιρετικός και στη δημιουργία, με συνετές επιθετικές επιλογές.

*Δεξιό χαφ: Ζάζουλας.* Εκρηκτικός, με εμπνεύσεις που κάνουν τους αντιπάλους να ξύνουν το κεφάλι τους απορώντας. Απλώνει τολμηρά το παιχνίδι της ομάδας, ενώ ταυτόχρονα διαπρέπει στην επιθετική άμυνα πρεσάροντας τους αντιπάλους μέχρι ασφυξίας. Συνεργάζεται άριστα με τους επιθετικούς και βλέπει δίχτυα.

*Αριστερό χαφ: Δόκτορας.* Πληθωρικός, με εξαιρετική ικανότητα στο άνοιγμα του παιχνιδιού προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Εγγύηση για το δέσιμο του παιχνιδιού της ομάδας, μετατρέπεται σε αμυντικό κέρβερο όταν οι περιστάσεις το απαιτούν. Σκοράρει με χαρακτηριστική άνεση.

*Ακραίοι επιθετικοί: Εαρίωνας και Ρογήρος.* Δαιμόνιοι διεμβολιστές. Χτίζουν μεθοδικά το παιχνίδι της ομάδας, αλλά είναι ασυγκράτητοι όταν επιτίθενται. Διαλύουν την αντίπαλη άμυνα με άριστα τεκμηριωμένες επιλογές. Ρίχνουν τα τείχη της Ιεριχούς χωρίς να χρειαστεί ούτε καραμούζα.

*Σέντερ φορ: Δαεμάνος.* Ο ορισμός του απρόβλεπτου επιθετικού, αποδιοργανώνει την αντίπαλη άμυνα. Κανένα αμυντικό σχέδιο δεν φαίνεται ικανό να τον συγκρατήσει. Όταν οι αντίπαλοι τον κλείνουν στις τέσσερις διαστάσεις του γνωστού μας χωρόχρονου, δεν διστάζει να τους υπερφαλαγγίσει προσφεύγοντας στις επόμενες. Μαντιναδοβολεί κατά ριπάς.

*Αναπληρωματικοί:*

*Μπέρνη.* Αίλουρος όταν υπερασπίζεται την εστία, με κάποια όμως δυσανεξία προς τα σουτ που κατευθύνονται στην αριστερή γωνία. Ο κόουτς Χαρβάτης τη χρησιμοποιεί και σε ρόλο διπλοπληθωρικού σέντερ μπακ.

*Έλσα.* Αναπληρώνει επάξια τη Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ σε ρόλο αριστερού οπισθοφύλακα. Σταθερή και αξιόπιστη στα αμυντικά της καθήκοντα, δεν αναλαμβάνει συχνά επιθετικές πρωτοβουλίες.

*Αζιμούθιος.* Ντελικάτος δεξιοτέχνης, άριστος χειριστής της μπάλας. Χάνει όμως εύκολα την ψυχραιμία του και φλερτάρει με την κίτρινη κάρτα.

*Κόμης.* Αθόρυβος και ουσιαστικός στον χώρο του κέντρου, με καίριες επεμβάσεις στις κρίσιμες στιγμές.

*Κάδμιος.* Η απουσία του από τις προπονήσεις και η φημολογία ότι υπέγραψε σε άλλο φόρουμ έχει θορυβήσει τον κόουτς Χαρβάτη, γιατί δύσκολα βρίσκεται τόσο ποιοτικό αριστερό εξτρέμ.

*Σαράντ.* Καταιγιστικός, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει τη φάση και να την ολοκληρώσει μόνος του παίρνοντας αμπάριζα όλη την αντίπαλη άμυνα. Η συμμετοχή του είναι κάπως περιορισμένη λόγω των συνεχών κλήσεών του στις εθνικές ομάδες.

*Προπονητής: Χαρβάτης.* Τη σήμερον ημέρα είσαι τελείως ντεμοντέ αν δεν έχεις νεαρό και φιλόδοξο προπονητή. Άλλωστε, η ομάδα πρέπει να χτίζεται σε βάθος χρόνου, γιατί στον αβαθή χρόνο του τώρα ασταναπάν. Δύο υποψηφιότητες τέθηκαν σε εσωτερική ψηφοφορία και ο Χαρβάτης επικράτησε συντριπτικά του Τσίπρα. Μυαλωμένος, ορθολογιστής και με ήδη σημαντική πείρα, ο προπονητής ανταποκρίνεται τέλεια στις απαιτήσεις της ομάδας, αν και δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε το ίδιο για την ομάδα σε σχέση με τις απαιτήσεις του προπονητή: αν δεν μπορείς να τετραγωνίσεις τον κύκλο, πόσο μάλλον τη Λεξιλογία... Ο προπονητής όμως επιδεικνύει αξιοθαύμαστη ευελιξία και δεν διστάζει να αφήσει κατά μέρος τα ορθολογικά πλάνα και να μετατραπεί σε παιανίζοντα Τυρταίο. Έχει ήδη γίνει θρυλικός ο ύμνος του Λεξιλογιακού τον οποίο συνέθεσε (και ο οποίος έχει θέσει σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για το επόμενο Νόμπελ Ποίησης):
_Είσ' αστραπή
Είσ' αστραπή
Είσ' αστραπή ο-λέ ο-λέ
Φόρτσα Λεξι-
Φόρτσα Λεξι-
Φόρτσα Λε-ξι-λο-γι-α-κέ.
_







(Έστω και στην παράταση...) — nickel


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2013)

Θέμη, έγραψες πάλι!!! Αλλά παρέλειψες, από έμφυτη συστολή προφανώς, να καταγράψεις τον δικό σου ρόλο στην ομάδα. Παρακαλούνται οι Δαεμάνος, Μπέρνη και Δόκτωρ να συμπληρώσουν αυτό το κενό, με έμμετρο λόγο, βεβαίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

Μα δεν είναι αυτονόητος ποιος είναι ο ρόλος που έχει ο *Θέμης* (όνομα που προήλθε από απλολόγηση του *Θέμηρος* που προήλθε από τα *Θείος + Όμηρος*); Ο ενδοξότερος ρόλος στην ιστορία.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Θα σου έχω, Θέμη, ένα βαζάκι με γλυκό κουταλιού στην επόμενη συνάντηση.

Και να πώς φεύγουν από το παιχνίδι:


----------



## dharvatis (May 19, 2013)

Καταπληκτικός, Θέμη! Εύγε! Συγχαρητήρια! Δεν περιγράφω άλλο!

Ουάν μορ τάιμ για εμπέδωση:


Themis said:


> _Είσ' αστραπή
> Είσ' αστραπή
> Είσ' αστραπή ο-λέ ο-λέ
> Φόρτσα Λεξι-
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

Το να αποχωρεί ο Μπέκαμ ως παίκτης της *Παρί* Σεν Ζερμέν δεν είναι σαν να παίρνει ισόβια σύνταξη ο Θεμιστοκλής από τους Πέρσες;

Τι είπατε; Έτσι έγινε; Α, ναι, σωστά. :)


----------



## Rogerios (May 19, 2013)

Θέμη, πραγματικά θεϊκό! Το φανταζόμουν ότι δεν θα άφηνες μια τέτοια πρόκληση να περάσει! :) Μιλ μερσί!

[Δρα, γνωστά πράγματα είναι αυτά! ;) Μήπως ήταν κι ο μόνος; Στρατιές επιφανών Ελλήνων ολοκλήρωναν τη σταδιοδρομία τους στην αυλή του Μεγάλου Βασιλέως]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

Πάντως, πρέπει να ομολογήσουμε ότι ο προσεκτικός παρατηρητής δεν μπορεί να αγνοήσει την ορολογική ακρίβεια στην περιγραφή των ρόλων («Ακραίοι επιθετικοί») καθώς, όπως ο Ολυμπιακός, που δεν σταυρώνει αριστερό εξτρέμ μετά τον Τζόρτζεβιτς, έτσι και η Λεξιλογία όχι μόνο δεν χρησιμοποιεί δεξιό εξτρέμ, αλλά αποθαρρύνει και όποιο εμφανίζεται να δοκιμαστεί.

@Ρογήρε, γνωστά, βέβαια, και αιώνια... Πώς να χάσεις την ευκαιρία τέτοιας διαχρονικής σύνδεσης;


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2013)

Θέμη, προσκυνώ! Ένα κι ένα είναι όλα - έτσι κι εγώ, εμπνευσμένη από την περιγραφή του Βλέμματος και μιας και βρίσκομαι μεταξύ αβαταριών, θα υιοθετήσω προσωρινώς ως αβατάρι μου την εικόνα της Susan Sto Helit.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap:

The name of this game is lexiloging:






Λίγο μεγαλύτερο εκεί. 



Alexandra said:


> Θέμη, έγραψες πάλι!!! Αλλά παρέλειψες, από έμφυτη συστολή προφανώς, να καταγράψεις τον δικό σου ρόλο στην ομάδα. Παρακαλούνται οι Δαεμάνος, Μπέρνη και Δόκτωρ να συμπληρώσουν αυτό το κενό, με έμμετρο λόγο, βεβαίως.



Το μέτρο μου το εξάντλησα σήμερο για τη Μπέρνη

Θέμη, για τα κεντήματα που η καρδιά αναπαίρνει
σάζω σου μία ζωγραφιά, μάτσο σε περιμένει... 

Θεμιστοριομάστορας, ιστορητής θεμίστωρ. :up:


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

Themis said:


> *Προπονητής: Χαρβάτης. *


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2013)

Άλλο ένα τρίποντο. Πολύ ωραίο, Θέμη! 

Ωστόσο η αδυσώπητη πραγματικότητα με υποχρεώνει να σε διορθώσω σε ένα σημείο: η Μπερναρντίνα έχει μπει από καιρό στη βασική ενδεκάδα, και μάλλον εγώ κι ο Ρογήρος είμαστε που μπαινοβγαίνουμε πότε στον πάγκο πότε στο χόρτο.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Κι εγώ έχω πει στην Αόρατη Μελάνη να μην είναι τόσο αόρατη.





Από την πολύ εφετζίδικη σελίδα: http://www.worth1000.com/contests/27618/invisible-world-no-celebrities-allowed


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

...
Αγαπητοί τηλεθεατές, η πορεία της θρυλικής μυθικής ομάδας του Λεξιλογιακού υπήρξε μακρά και δύσκολη:




(1) 

αρχής γενομένης από τα γήπεδα όπου διεξά... διεξάγονταν ή διεξαγάγονταν πρέπει να πω, ρε συ; Α, ΟΚ, ντρίμπλα... όπου διεξήξαντο πολλοί εκ των αγώνων της, καθώς δεν απολάμβανε πάντα της ευνοίας του ποδοσφαιρικού κατεστημένου. 
Έτσι, η ομάδα υποχρεωνόταν να παίζει σε γήπεδα ακατάλληλα (unlevel playing fields):




(2) 

ενίοτε σφαιρικά:




(3) 


αποσπασματικά:




(4) 


μετ' εμποδίων:




(5) 


χωρίς στοιχειώδεις προβλέψεις για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή το πέτυχα, ε; του αγώνα (high level playing fields):




(6) 


πολυεπίπεδα (multi-level playing fields):




(7) 


ακόμη και λαβυρινθώδη άτσα μου! :




(8) 


ή γεμάτα με τείχη, αμυντικά ή επιθετικά :




(9) 


και γενικά να αντιμετωπίσει απροσδόκητες δυσκολίες στην αρένα:




(10) 


Συνεχίζεται, πάω για ποδηλατάδα, μια ζωή ποδήλατο...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Η απάντηση στο πρόβλημα 6, όπως διδάσκουν τενιστικά ο Αγκάσι και ο Φέντερερ, είναι να έχεις πολλές μπάλες. Το βιντεάκι από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2013)

«Δόκτορα, σε θέλω» είπε ο κόουτς Χαρβάτης με την ολοκλήρωση της πρωινής προπόνησης.

«Τι έκανα, πάλι, μίστερ;» τον ρώτησα. «Τι συνέβη;». Συνήθως, σε μια ομάδα που δεν έχει ρουφιανιές, δεν είναι καλό να σε φωνάξει ο κόουτς για κατ’ ιδίαν συζήτηση.

«Ήρθε η ώρα» μου είπε αποφασιστικά.

«Η ώρα;»

«Ναι, η ώρα. Τέλος οι σκέτες προπονήσεις και τα φιλικά, η ομάδα πρέπει να παίξει μπάλα και θέλω να με βοηθήσεις να φτιάξουμε το playbook, γιατί η Αόρατη έχει εξαφανιστεί πάλι σε ορολογική περιπλάνηση.»

«Ναι, έτσι το λένε τώρα», σκέφτηκα από μέσα μου. «Αφού το γράφει στην πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ. Γενέθλια του Ιπτάμενου Μακαρονοτέρατος. Λείπει και ο Παναντέλης, σε κάποιο δαρβινιστικό συνέδριο θα ξεχαστήκανε». Μεγαλόφωνα: «Ναι, φυσικά, μίστερ, ό,τι πεις!»

«Λοιπόν, η Αλεξάνδρα ανακάλυψε στο ινγκρ μια αρκουδιά. Θέλω να ετοιμαστούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε το θέμα από κάθε οπτική γωνία. Αφού δεν θα μπορεί να παίξει η Άλεξ, ως αρχική εισηγήτρια, σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω την Μπέρνη αριστεροπόδαρο σέντερ μπακ, να γυρίσω την Έσμπη λίγο πιο πίσω από λίμπερο, σε δεξιοπόδαρο σέντερ, ντουέτο με τον Ελληγενή, και να βάλω την Έλσα στα αριστερά, κρατώντας την Όλι για πρώτη αλλαγή και τα πέναλτι. Στη θέση σου, θα παίξει ο Αζιμούθιος.»

«Τι;» αγρίεψα. «Γιατί να μην παίξω εγώ, μίστερ; Ο Άζι έχει να προετοιμαστεί και για το μπαράζ με τον Αγάθωνα, που βγήκε έκτος.»

«Επειδή έχεις πάθει υπερκούπωση, Δόκτορα. Και σταμάτα να κολλάς στον Άζι. Δεν ξέρεις ότι μπάλα είναι και γυρίζει; Ο Γαλιλαίος το ήξερε», μου είπε αυστηρά και συνέχισε: «Λοιπόν, κράτα σημειώσεις και φρόντισε να ειδοποιήσεις τον Θέμη. 
_Αλίμονό σου αν δεν τον βρεις, τον Θέμη για να γράψει,
με το πενάκι το καυτό φωτιές για να ανάψει,
της ομαδάρας τη ζωή να τήνε ιστορήσει
και για τις μέλλουσες γενιές να τήνε χρωματίσει._»

«Α;» χάζεψα. «Μάλιστα, πάει κι αυτός...»

«Λοιπόν: Η Παλ Αύρα (πες της ότι θα παίξει με τη μαύρη φανέλα σήμερα, αφού παίζει ο Άζι, θα παίξουμε με τις δεύτερες γερμανικές εμφανίσεις) να ετοιμάσει το νομικό πλαίσιο περί επεξεργασίας οπτικοακουστικών έργων σε πρώτο και σε παράγωγο βαθμό. Ας περιοριστεί στο καναδικό δίκαιο, τα ευρωπαϊκά θα τα ετοιμάσει ο Ρογήρος. Ο Ελληγενής να ετοιμάσει τις αντιρρήσεις στη θεματική «Και πού ξέρεις εσύ τι σκέφτεται η αρκούδα» (με επικουρικό επιχείρημα την πλημμελή πανεπιστημιακή κάλυψη των σπουδών στην αρκτική ψυχολογία) και, για τις στημένες φάσεις, να δουλέψει λίγο στις στατιστικές περί επιθέσεων από αρκούδες στον Καναδά και στο Νυμφαίο (ας είμαστε έτοιμοι, κάποιος θα στείλει την μπάλα σε εκείνη την εξέδρα).

»Η Έλσα να ετοιμαστεί επιθετικά για να υποστηρίξει την οικολογική διάσταση της επέκτασης της βιόσφαιρας των αρκούδων και τη διεκδίκηση βιοτόπων από τον άνθρωπο και επικουρικά, για τη σημασία της μάσησης σε βασικές επεξεργασίες στις πρώιμες κοινωνίες (ανάμεσά τους και στη βυρσοδεψία). Γράφεις;» με ρώτησε.

«Ναι, ναι...»

«Ωραία. Η Μπέρνη, στο κέντρο αριστερά της άμυνας, θα πιάσει τον τομέα της εκμετάλλευσης της αρκούδας από τον άνθρωπο και η Έσμπη, δίπλα της, τον τομέα της εκμετάλλευσης του ανθρώπου από την αρκούδα. Η Μπέρνη θα ρυθμίζει ως τελευταία το τεχνητό οφσάιτ.

«Για το κέντρο, θα μιλήσω έξτρα στον Νίκελ. Σημείωσε πάντως ότι πρέπει να συγκεντρώσει αγγλικά και ελληνικά λήμματα για την άρκτο, τη Μικρή Άρκτο, τη Μεγάλη Άρκτο, τη Χρυσή Άρκτο, αλλά και όλα τα παράγωγα του εργάζομαι, με έμφαση σε όσα έχουν προκύψει από συνδυασμό τουλάχιστον δύο προθέσεων: ανακατεργάζομαι, επεξεργάζομαι, τέτοια, ξέρεις εσύ. Γράφεις;»

«Είπαμε, ναι...»

«Ο Ζάζουλας να ανακαλύψει όλα τα σχετικά νήματα στη Λεξιλογία και να τα μοιράσει σε όλους. Σε πιντιέφια, συνδέσμους και εϊτστιεμέλ. Μη διανοηθείτε να επιτρέψουμε σε κανέναν να χρησιμοποιήσει την αντεπίθεση με το σύνθημα
_Για ένα φόρουμ να σας πω, το λεν Λεξιλογία,
να το κοιτάζεις φρόντιζε, χωρίς πολυλογία,
αυτά που θέλεις να μου πεις τα έχουν πει και άλλοι,
μη μου αυξάνεις με αυτά, το βάρος στο κεφάλι._»

«Μα τι τον έπιασε;» παραξενεύτηκα από μέσα μου. «Μπροστά τι θα γίνει, μίστερ;»

«Μπροστά, δεν πήρες καν είδηση καημένε ψεκασμένε ότι τα δοκιμάσαμε όλα στην προπόνηση; Κυκλωτικές σέντρες από αριστερά: ευρωπαϊκές από τον Ρογήρο, αντιστρέψιμες από τον Εαρίονα, ποιητικές από τον Αζιμούθιο και εκκωφαντικά γκολ από τον Δαεμάνο. Άντε, άντε να τα καθαρογράψεις και να μοιράσεις πιντιέφια. 
_Και μην ξεχάσεις Δόκτορα, στο Θέμη να μηνύσεις,
και μην τολμήσεις μόνος σου, να γράφεις να αρχίσεις.
Γιατί του Θέμη η γραφή χαράζει ιστορία,
στην ποίηση, στα γράμματα, και στην οικονομία._»

«Ουφ. Ναι, μίστερ, ναι. Έγινε...»






(Έστω και στην παράταση...) — nickel


----------



## dharvatis (May 19, 2013)

Βρε δόκτορα, έβγαλες στη φόρα όλο το πλέιμπουκ! Πάει, θα μας πάρουν την ταυτότητα την Κυριακή... Τέλος πάντων, να είσαι έτοιμος γιατί σε υπολογίζω για αλλαγή στο 70΄: θέλω γλωσσολογική ανάλυση της προέλευσης του _Bär_ και των συγγενών του, και αιτιολόγηση της ανωτερότητας του Borg έναντι του Federer με συνεκτίμηση του μικρού τους ονόματος. Άντε, για να παίξουμε λίγο μπάλα...


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η απάντηση στο πρόβλημα 6, όπως διδάσκουν τενιστικά ο Αγκάσι και ο Φέντερερ, είναι να έχεις πολλές μπάλες. Το βιντεάκι από εδώ. ...



Σωστά. Όμως και σ' ένα γήπεδο στ' αψηλά (1.200 μ. υψόμετρο) στην Κρανιά Ασπροποτάμου πολλές μπάλες είχαν, αλλά τουλάχιστον όταν το είδα εγώ ένα φθινόπωρο ανεβαίνοντας προς τα Κονάκια, ήταν όλες πεσμένες χαμηλότερα. Πέτυχα τον παίκτη που είχε ρίξει την τελευταία μπάλα να κατηφορίζει για να ξαναφέρει μερικές στο γήπεδο ώστε να συνεχιστεί ο αγώνας - όπως ήταν προσυμφωνημένο - και μου εξήγησε γιατί κατά την ανάβαση έβλεπα τόσες μπάλες ποδοσφαίρου σκορπισμένες στο κυρίως πράσινο, πολύχρωμο ορεινό τοπίο, σε ρέματα και λόγγους, πάνω στα μπαλόδεντρα. Κι όταν έφτασα πιο ψηλά και σε μια στροφή του δρόμου είδα το γήπεδο από πάνω, «Μορντίγιο!» αναφώνησα.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ έχω πει στην Αόρατη Μελάνη να μην είναι τόσο αόρατη.
> ...
> Από την πολύ εφετζίδικη σελίδα: http://www.worth1000.com/contests/27618/invisible-world-no-celebrities-allowed








Η Αόρατη Μελάνη, πριν βάλει το μελάνι, σε φιλικό θηλυκό αγώνα στο καμπιονάτο ομπρελάτο γοβάτο.

Γράφουμε ιστορία εδώ, έστω κι εκ των υστέρων. Πρώτη φορά θα είναι;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Έχω ξεραθεί στα γέλια. Είστε απίστευτοι!

Έχω και μια απορία γλωσσολογικού περιεχομένου. Στο Εϊτστιεμέλ, πώς ξέρει ο αναγνώστης να διαβάσει Εϊτσ-τιεμέλ και όχι Εϊτ-στιεμέλ; Έχουμε προηγούμενο λέξεις που το σίγμα είναι ανάμεσα σε δύο ταύ; Τι λέει ο Σαράντ; O nickel έχει γράψει γι' αυτό το φαινόμενο στην αγγλική; Μήπως μπορεί ο Ζαζ να μας θυμίσει αν το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει;


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...
> Έχω και μια απορία γλωσσολογικού περιεχομένου. Στο Εϊτστιεμέλ, πώς ξέρει ο αναγνώστης να διαβάσει Εϊτσ-τιεμέλ και όχι Εϊτ-στιεμέλ; Έχουμε προηγούμενο λέξεις που το σίγμα είναι ανάμεσα σε δύο ταύ; Τι λέει ο Σαράντ; O nickel έχει γράψει γι' αυτό το φαινόμενο στην αγγλική; Μήπως μπορεί ο Ζαζ να μας θυμίσει αν το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει;



Κατενάτσιο, κύριε διαιτητά!




Ο Ελληγεννής μάς περισπά, αλλά εμείς δεν περισπώμεθα. 




...







Themis said:


> ...
> *Σέντερ μπακ: SBE.* Χείμαρρος ενεργητικότητας, πηγαίνει πάντα πρώτη στη μπάλα και δεν εγκαταλείπει τη διεκδίκησή της ούτε με επίταξη προσωπικών υπηρεσιών. Ενίοτε παρασύρεται από τον ενθουσιασμό της, γι' αυτό ο κόουτς Χαρβάτης τη χρησιμοποιεί σε ρόλο διπλού σέντερ μπακ σε συνδυασμό με ένα λίμπερο.
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχω και μια απορία γλωσσολογικού περιεχομένου. Στο Εϊτστιεμέλ, πώς ξέρει ο αναγνώστης να διαβάσει Εϊτσ-τιεμέλ και όχι Εϊτ-στιεμέλ; Έχουμε προηγούμενο λέξεις που το σίγμα είναι ανάμεσα σε δύο ταύ; Τι λέει ο Σαράντ; O nickel έχει γράψει γι' αυτό το φαινόμενο στην αγγλική; Μήπως μπορεί ο Ζαζ να μας θυμίσει αν το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει;





Spoiler



Υπάρχουν κάποιες λέξεις που δεν ξέρεις αν θα τις προφέρεις έτσι ή αλλιώς. Το ξέρω επειδή με έχουν προβληματίσει κι εμένα στο παρελθόν. Δεν μου έρχεται τώρα κάποια, μόνο ο Γλάντστοουν. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, είναι τόσοι οι συνδυασμοί των d, nd, nt με ήχους s, z, sh, που αποκλείεται να τους μεταφέρουμε σωστά στα ελληνικά. Απλώς σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις προτιμάς να τα χωρίσεις για να μην έχεις προβλήματα. Δηλαδή, _έιτς τι εμ ελ_ ή _έιτς-τι-εμ-ελ_. Όπως ο τίτλος αυτής της σελίδας!


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> *Αριστερός οπισθοφύλακας: Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ.* Ο μόνος αντίπαλος που την προσπέρασε ποτέ ήταν ένας αισχρός τύπος που εκμεταλλεύτηκε ότι είναι ψυχοπονιάρα και της είπε ότι, αν δεν τον αφήσει να τη ντριμπλάρει, θα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ και θα κλαίει και θα κλαίνε και τα παιδάκια του. Ξέρει το τόπι και βλέπει γήπεδο. Έχει σημαντική συμβολή στην ανάπτυξη του παιχνιδιού της ομάδας από τα αριστερά.
> _...
> 
> ...



Όταν έπαιζε τέρμα πάντως δεν μασούσε:




... 

Ύπουλη, ντιπ συνεστραμμένη.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> *Τερματοφύλακας: Παλάβρα.* Τολμάει η μπάλα να μπει μέσα; Θρυλείται ότι μια φορά πήγαινε καμαρωτή προς τα δίχτυα με την Παλάβρα εξουδετερωμένη, αλλά εκείνη της έριξε μια τόσο θανατερή ματιά που η κακομοίρα ξεφούσκωσε και έπεσε κάτω πριν περάσει τη γραμμή.
> ...
> 
> ...



Το φωτοφίνις.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> *Τερματοφύλακας: Παλάβρα.* ... Οι κυνηγοί που την έχουν απέναντί τους συνήθως παίζουν φορώντας πάνες.
> ...
> 
> ...



Στα πέναλτι έχουμε ένα θεματάκι, 
















ψυχολογικό είναι:







θα το βελτιώσουμε με διάφορους τρόπους:













και τεχνάσματα (tweaking variables, external and internal):















ώστε να διατηρήσει η Παλάβρα την εστία μας ανέπαφη, αειπάρθενο:


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2013)

Θέμη, καταπληκτική ιδέα — αλλά και η συνέχεια απ' την υπόλοιπη ομάδα, εκπληκτική! :)


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

Κι επειδή κάθε ομάδα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της πρέπει να έχει ύμνο και σήμα, ιδού:

Φόρουμ πιο μεγάλο δεν υπάρχει άλλο
δεν υπάρχει άλλο πιο δυναμικό
κι έχει για ομάδα γαμάτη εντεκάδα
τον ένδοξο τρανό ΛεξιλογιΑκό

ΛεξιλογιΑκέ ΛεξιλογιΑκέ
ομάδα ομαδάρα μου
μεγάλη μου αγάπη
ΛεξιλογιΑκάρα μου

Σαν της Λέξι την ομάδα
δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα 
ομαδάρα δοξασμένη
και στον κόσμο ξακουσμένη (δίπαξ)

(ρεφρέν) 
ΛεξιλογιΑκέ ΛεξιλογιΑκέ
ομάδα ομαδάρα μου
μεγάλη μου αγάπη
ΛεξιλογιΑκάρα μου


Εμπρός της Λέξι παλικάρια
Εμπρός του φόρουμ κοπελιές (αντηχεί περίπου παράλληλα με τον πρώτο στίχο)
σουτάρετε και σπάστε τα δοκάρια
τα νήματα ξεσκίστε
τη δόξα κατακτήστε
Νικήστε, νικήστε, νικήστε!


----------



## Themis (May 20, 2013)

Ιδού το φλέγον λεξιλογικό ζήτημα που έθεσε η πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Χουλιγκάνων: Πώς τη λένε τελικά την ομαδάρα; Λεξιλογικό ή Λεξιλογιακό; Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αν όμως δεν λύσουμε εμείς το ζήτημα θα πρέπει να πάμε να ρωτήσουμε στη Λεξιλογία.
Απολαμβάνω απεριόριστα την Παλάβρα με τα ροζάκια της και τα μοβάκια της να νοικοκυρεύει τον χώρο της αειπάρθενης εστίας μας και αναρωτιέμαι για την τύχη του διαιτητή, ο οποίος φαίνεται να έχει άγνοια κινδύνου. Επέζησε άραγε;


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2013)

Καλά, αυτά τα καρτούν του Δαιμάνου είναι όλα τα λεφτά.


Themis said:


> Απολαμβάνω απεριόριστα την Παλάβρα με τα ροζάκια της και τα μοβάκια της να νοικοκυρεύει τον χώρο της αειπάρθενης εστίας μας και αναρωτιέμαι για την τύχη του διαιτητή, ο οποίος φαίνεται να έχει άγνοια κινδύνου. Επέζησε άραγε;


Κανείς δεν ξέρει· αν και τα φυτά μπορεί να μην είναι τα μόνα πράγματα που είναι φυτεμένα στις γλάστρες... :inno: (Περιττό να σας πω ότι με τον τερματοφύλακα-Όλι και με τον άλλο που πυροβολεί την μπάλα μου έφτιαξε η μέρα )


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ιδού το φλέγον λεξιλογικό ζήτημα που έθεσε η πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Χουλιγκάνων: Πώς τη λένε τελικά την ομαδάρα; Λεξιλογικό ή Λεξιλογιακό; Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αν όμως δεν λύσουμε εμείς το ζήτημα θα πρέπει να πάμε να ρωτήσουμε στη Λεξιλογία.



Γκάλοπ, γκάλοπ! :clap:

Άλλωστε η ομάδα είναι εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης. ;) Οι αποφάσεις λαμβάνονται δημοκρατικότατα σύμφωνα με τη γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας, ενώ η εκάστοτε μειοψηφία απολαμβάνει τον σεβασμό και την εκτίμηση των υπολοίπων.

Μήπως θα ήτο χρήσιμον και σκόπιμον να καταρτίζαμε κι ένα καταστατικό; Σκεψ σκεψ. Άλλωστε οι έγκριτοι νομικοί δε μας λείπουν.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Πώς τη λένε τελικά την ομαδάρα; Λεξιλογικό ή Λεξιλογιακό;


Καλημέρα. Τον ίδιο προβληματισμό αντιμετώπιζα τώρα και αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορούμε να το λύσουμε όπως, ας πούμε, το _κυκλοφορικό_ με το _κυκλοφοριακό_: με διάκριση χρήσεων. Οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τη Λεξιλογία να είναι *λεξιλογικό* θέμα (έτσι το λέμε ως τώρα), εκτός από την ομάδα, που θα είναι ο *Λεξιλογιακός* (γιατί έτσι τον βάφτισε ο σπόνσορας νονός).


Τώρα που έκανα την κακή αρχή, πρέπει να μοιράσω κι άλλα βαζάκια γλυκό...


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Τον ίδιο προβληματισμό αντιμετώπιζα τώρα και αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορούμε να το λύσουμε όπως, ας πούμε, το _κυκλοφορικό_ με το _κυκλοφοριακό_: με διάκριση χρήσεων. Οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τη Λεξιλογία να είναι *λεξιλογικό* θέμα (έτσι το λέμε ως τώρα), εκτός από την ομάδα, που θα είναι ο *Λεξιλογιακός* (γιατί έτσι τον βάφτισε ο σπόνσορας νονός).




Oκέι, λύθηκε... με τις διαδικασίες που περιγράφηκαν πιο πάνω. :devil:

Τρέχω τώρα να αλλάξω και τον ύμνο επί το λεξιλογιακότερον.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> [...](Περιττό να σας πω ότι με τον τερματοφύλακα-Όλι και με τον άλλο που πυροβολεί την μπάλα μου έφτιαξε η μέρα )



Περιττό να σου πω ότι η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά τη φαντασία ή η τέχνη μιμείται την πραγματικότητα, όποιο έρθει πρώτο, έτσι; Ή μάλλον, ανεξάρτητα από τη χρονική παράμετρο, η φαντασία συναντά την τέχνη :up::





 

Αρκεί να μην παίρνουμε παραδείγματα από την άσχημη πραγματικότητα, την κακή τέχνη :scared::


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> Απολαμβάνω απεριόριστα την Παλάβρα με τα ροζάκια της και τα μοβάκια της να νοικοκυρεύει τον χώρο της αειπάρθενης εστίας μας και αναρωτιέμαι για την τύχη του διαιτητή, ο οποίος φαίνεται να έχει άγνοια κινδύνου. Επέζησε άραγε;



Ναι, κι έπιασαν κουβέντα με την Παλάβρα για τα χρώματα, τα υφάσματα, τα φυτά και άλλα γυναικεία θέματα.
Βλέπεις, ήταν διαιτήτρια:






Η υπόλοιπη ομάδα αποβλήθηκε. Παρά τα ροζάκια, τα μοβάκια και τα γοβάκια, μαύρη ήταν τελικά εκείνη η Κυριακή. 
Από φρου φρου ξεκίνησε, αποφράδα κατέληξε, Sunday, bloody Sunday.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2013)

Themis said:


> *Έλσα.* Αναπληρώνει επάξια τη Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ σε ρόλο αριστερού οπισθοφύλακα. Σταθερή και αξιόπιστη στα αμυντικά της καθήκοντα, δεν αναλαμβάνει συχνά επιθετικές πρωτοβουλίες.
> ...
> 
> _Φόρτσα Λε-ξι-λο-γι-α-κέ.
> ...


 
Και μπακότερμα παίζει, μακριά από την εστία:







No animals were harmed in the making of this cartoon.
No pronunthiathionth either.


----------



## Elsa (May 24, 2013)

Μπα σε καλό σας, τώρα το είδα, ξεράθηκα στα γέλια! :lol:
Θέμη, Δόκτωρ, Δαεμάνε, τα συγχαρητήριά μου!


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 24, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Μπα σε καλό σας, τώρα το είδα, ξεράθηκα στα γέλια! :lol:
> Θέμη, Δόκτωρ, Δαεμάνε, τα συγχαρητήριά μου!



'Αμα σου πω, κι εγώ τώρα το είδα γιατί έλειπα εκτός έδρας (για σκάουτινγκ, μη νομίζετε δηλαδή ότι έκανα διακοπές!   ) Επικό! Είσαστε απίστευτοι, όλοι! Στην επόμενη συνάντηση να σκάσουμε μύτη με εμφανίσεις (με αριθμό και όνομα). Χεμ χεμ... και τι χρώματα θα έχει η φανέλα μας, παρακαλώ;


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> ...
> Στην επόμενη συνάντηση να σκάσουμε μύτη με εμφανίσεις (με αριθμό και όνομα). Χεμ χεμ... και τι χρώματα θα έχει η φανέλα μας, παρακαλώ;



Όσο γι' αυτό, θα συσκεφθούμε. Μπρεϊνστόρμι:







Και μετά εσείς οι κυρίες θα μας πείτε πώς τα λένε...


----------



## Themis (May 25, 2013)

Αδμινιστρατομοδεράτορες, βοήθεια! Τη ζιλιονοστή φορά που διάβασα το ποστ για την ενδεκάδα του Λεξιλογιακού είδα ότι υπάρχει μια πατάτα που μέχρι τώρα τη διάβαζα πάντα (ήτοι ζίλιον-1 φορές) όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι και όχι όπως είναι. Εκεί που αναφέρομαι στον κόουτς μας, γράφω ότι "ο προπονητής όμως _αποδεικνύει _αξιοθαύμαστη ευελιξία" αντί για "_επιδεικνύει_". Άτιμε εγκέφαλε με τις ελαττωματικές καλωδιώσεις σου! Αν δεν θέλετε να πεθάνω από ντροπή, διορθώστε το. Σας ικετεύω!


----------



## dharvatis (May 25, 2013)

Μα γιατί; Άμα θέλει, σου τραβάει μια απόδειξη της ευελιξίας, άλλο πράγμα! :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> *Προπονητής: Χαρβάτης.* ...
> Ο προπονητής όμως επιδεικνύει αξιοθαύμαστη ευελιξία και δεν διστάζει να αφήσει κατά μέρος τα ορθολογικά πλάνα και να μετατραπεί σε παιανίζοντα Τυρταίο. Έχει ήδη γίνει θρυλικός ο ύμνος του Λεξιλογιακού τον οποίο συνέθεσε (και ο οποίος έχει θέσει σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για το επόμενο Νόμπελ Ποίησης):
> _Είσ' αστραπή
> ...



Όταν στερεύει από έμπνευση (σπανίως, ως γνωστόν και βραβευθέν*), αναγκάζεται να επιστρατεύσει δόλϊα δελέατα, ο δόλιος:






* Trust me, it's not easy being green,  and grin and bear bare it.


----------



## Themis (May 25, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μα γιατί; Άμα θέλει, σου τραβάει μια απόδειξη της ευελιξίας, άλλο πράγμα! :-D :-D


Κι έλεγα να μην το πάρει είδηση ο κόουτς γιατί δεν θα δω ούτε πάγκο. Θα αραχνιάσω στην εξέδρα.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

Themis said:


> Κι έλεγα να μην το πάρει είδηση ο κόουτς γιατί δεν θα δω ούτε πάγκο. Θα αραχνιάσω στην εξέδρα.



Και τότε ποιος θα ζωγραφίζει (με και χωρίς εισαγωγικά και προκαταρκτικά) στο γήπεδο, θεμίστορα;
Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, ποιος θα ζωγραφίζει _το_ γήπεδο;



daeman said:


> ...
> Θεμιστοριομάστορας, ιστορητής θεμίστωρ. :up:


----------



## dharvatis (May 25, 2013)

daeman said:


> Και τότε ποιος θα ζωγραφίζει (με και χωρίς εισαγωγικά και προκαταρκτικά) στο γήπεδο, θεμίστορα;
> Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, ποιος θα ζωγραφίζει _το_ γήπεδο;



Exactly! Μια _α_ μαθηματική γνώση τη χρειάζεσαι, δεν τη χρειάζεσαι;


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Exactly! Μια _α_ μαθηματική γνώση τη χρειάζεσαι, δεν τη χρειάζεσαι;



Ε, αυτή την έχεις εσύ, είπαμε, επιστημονικά αποδεδειγμένη και επιδεικνυόμενη. There's your memento.
Μη μας χαλάς αναδρομικά την αναδρομική ιστορία. 
Ooh, just had a Memento moment.


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> και τι χρώματα θα έχει η φανέλα μας, παρακαλώ;



Τα τιμημένα χρώματα που έχει τώρα: η κύρια φανέλα μπορντό 






με λευκό σορτσάκι (σπασμένο λευκό, θα πρότεινα, ιβουάρ) 

και η δεύτερη λαδί 






με σορτσάκι ανοιχτό γκρι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 25, 2013)

Πολύ καλός, Εαρίωνα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2013)

Και εδώ ο τρόπος κατασκευής των εμφανίσεων στη Wikipedia (πεδίο δόξης λαμπρόν για βικιπαιδιστές ανάμεσά μας).


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

Themis said:


> Και τα βραβεία μαχαιριά δώκανε στην καρδιά μου
> 
> Ήτανε χάρμα οφθαλμών να βλέπεις τον Νίκελ κοστουμαρισμένο του κουτιού, με τα παπιγιονάκια του και τα όλα του. Επίσημη περίσταση γαρ, και ένιωθε τρόπον τινά οικοδεσπότης. Μετά από ένα κομψότατο αποφρακτικό βηχαλάκι (μη σας λέω τώρα ποια έννοια της απόφραξης εννοώ, τι λεξιλόγοι είσαστε, θα το βρείτε μόνοι σας), πέρασε στο αβάντι μαέστρο:
> 
> ...



A fork in the road, another leg in the trousers of time:

What's Cookin', Doc?






- It's sabotahgee! I, daeman, demand a recount.
I'll leave it to youse intelligent people in this audience whether I desoive this Oscar or not.
...
- What do you say, folks? Do I get it? Or do I get it?
- Shall we give it to him, folks?
- Yeah, let's give it to him!

Well, at least in this one I got a booby prize... ;)

Επειδή όλοι προτιμούμε τους λεξιγέλωτες από τους λεξικλαυθμούς.


----------



## Themis (Sep 3, 2013)

*Οι Ευάριθμοι, το άπειρο και η εξαδαχτυλούσα*

[_Βασική βιβλιογραφία_: Νήμα _Εσείς έχετε "ελληνικό πόδι";_, ποστ 5 και επόμενα, ιδίως ποστ 19:






Originally Posted by *bernardina* 

 
Εγώ έχω μια παραλλαγή του ρωμαϊκού+ελληνικό: *το τρίτο* δεν έχει το ίδιο μήκος με τα άλλα δύο, που είναι ισομήκη, αλλά *τα τρία επόμενα* ακολουθούν αρμονικά φθίνουσα πορεία.



Originally Posted by *dharvatis* 

 
Κι εγώ *ακριβώς το ίδιο*!

Αναρωτιέμαι τι από τα τρία συμβαίνει: Είσαστε και οι δυο εξαδάκτυλοι; Έπαψε το 3+3 να κάνει 6; Ή μήπως χρειάζομαι σέρβις;

Οι γνώσεις περί _Λεξιλογιακού_ δεν χρειάζονται ειδική μνεία, καθότι ανήκουν στη γενική παιδεία, αλλά μπορούν να βρεθούν στο παρόν νήμα.]

– Όχι, όχι και πάλι όχι!

Η Μπέρνη έβγαζε σπίθες, ενώ οι άλλοι την κοιτούσαν με απόγνωση. Ο Νίκελ ανέλαβε να σώσει την κατάσταση:

– Μπέρνη μας, Μπερνούλα μας, Μπερνάκι μας, εγώ δεν συλλαμβάνω πλήρως τους συλλογισμούς του κόουτς, αλλά τι έχουμε να χάσουμε; Κάν’ το για μας.

– Τρελάθηκες; γούρλωσε τα μάτια η Μπέρνη. Ξέρεις από πότε έχω να περιποιηθώ τα νύχια μου; Και τα ’χα βάψει κιόλας, τρομάρα μου, και τώρα είναι να τα κλαιν οι ρέγγες. Άσε που έχω - φρικτόν ειπείν - και έναν κάλο. Νάιν!

Αν εξαιρέσεις τον Δαεμάνο, που φαινόταν να βρίσκεται στην ευδαίμονα χώρα της μαντιναδοκοκκυγίας, και τον Ζάζουλα, που αξιοποιούσε ατάραχος τα τελευταία αποθέματα πολιτισμένου ποπκόρν, οι υπόλοιποι λεξιλόγοι ξεφυσούσαν, ίδρωναν και αντάλλασσαν απεγνωσμένα βλέμματα. Μόνο ο κόουτς Χαρβάτης (ένας είναι ο κόουτς!) έδειχνε να διατηρεί την ολύμπια ψυχραιμία του.

Ιδέα κι αυτή να πάνε να εξερευνήσουν τη χώρα (και τη γλώσσα, να εξηγούμαστε) της απολίτιστης φυλής των Ευάριθμων! Νά ’τους τώρα δίπλα στο καζάνι, που η θερμοκρασία του ανέβαινε κι ανέβαινε, προσεγγίζοντας ανησυχητικά το σημείο ετοιμότητας προς υποδοχή.

Καθώς περίμεναν καρτερικά τη μοίρα τους, οι λεξιλόγοι δεν είχαν βέβαια αφήσει τον χρόνο να περνά αλεξιλόγητος. Είχαν προταθεί εύλογες απόψεις και τολμηρές εικασίες για το πώς είναι στη γλώσσα των Ευάριθμων το «βράζω», το «γδέρνω», το «σοτάρω» και άλλες βασικές λέξεις του λεξιλογίου τους. Αλλά ο ορθολογιστής κόουτς τούς είχε αφήσει άναυδους:

– Καλά όλα αυτά που λέτε, αλλά δεν έχουν σχέση με το σύστημα που θα εφαρμόσει σήμερα η ομάδα. Προσέξατε πόσο ολιγάριθμα είναι τα μέλη της φυλής των Ευάριθμων; Πέντε όλα κι όλα. Και δεν μου λέτε, πώς σας φαίνεται το τοτέμ τους, που μας κοιτάζει και ξερογλείφεται;

– Σαρανταδαχτυλούσα; πρότεινε ο Δόκτορας. Βλέπω να ξεφυτρώνουν δάχτυλα από παντού.

– Ε λοιπόν, συνέχισε ατάραχα ο κόουτς, φαίνεται να έχουν κάποιο φετιχισμό με τα δάχτυλα. Ένα το κρατούμενο. Επίσης, μου φαίνεται ότι αποκρυπτογράφησα το σύστημα αρίθμησής τους. Γκαπ, γκαπγκούπ, γκαπαγκούπ, μπόινγκ, μπιζμπόινγκ, ουάουουουου. Δύο τα κρατούμενα.

– Άι μπεγκ γιορ πάρντον, γιαβρί μου; ψιθύρισε η Παλάβρα.

– Ένα, δύο, τρία, πολλά, πάρα πολλά, άπειρα. Ή μάλλον δεν θα έπρεπε να πω άπειρα, αλλά ζιλιονοτεραστιοθαυμασιότατα. Το λένε με τόσο δέος που νομίζεις ότι βρίσκονται σε απευθείας μυστικιστική σύνδεση με το Μπιγκ Μπανγκ. Άσε που νομίζω ότι το καζάνι το έχουν για να διαχειρίζονται τα υπεράριθμα βρέφη κατά τρόπο που να μη διαταράσσει την αριθμητική τους. Αυτό όμως ας το αφήσουμε για τους ανθρωπολόγους του μέλλοντος. Δαχτυλολαγνεία και απειροέκσταση λοιπόν. Μπέρνη, είναι απλό. Τους δείχνεις τα έξι δάχτυλα των ποδιών σου, σε προσκυνάνε σαν θεά, κάνουμε τις λεξιλογικές μας έρευνες με την ησυχία μας και φεύγουμε έχοντας τσεπώσει ένα πολύτιμο τρίποντο εκτός έδρας.

– Νάιν!

Τώρα πια κανείς λεξιλόγος δεν είχε κουράγιο να προσπαθήσει να μεταπείσει τη Μπέρνη. Αν το καλοπρόσεχες, κάποια μάτια είχαν βουρκώσει. Να φύγουν απ’ τη ζωή τόσο νωρίς, ενώ είχαν ακόμα τόσα νήματα να ανοίξουν!

Ο Ζάζουλας μασούλησε το τελευταίο ποπκόρν που του απέμενε και έγειρε προς τον κόουτς.

– Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, αλλά μήπως υπάρχει και κάνα πλαν μπι;

– Αμ, τί μαι ’γώ, μουσαντένιος κόουτς; Ήθελα βέβαια τη Μπέρνη, γιατί θα ενέπνεε καλύτερα τον Θέμη να γράψει κάτι να ξεσκάσουμε. Η δεσποσύνη δείχνει τα δάχτυλα των ποδιών της και τα ανήμερα θεριά γίνονται αρνάκια. Τρε κολονιάλ. Μπον πουρ λ’ οξιντάν.

– Ναι, αλλά...

– Αν όμως δεν θέλει η Μπέρνη, δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας. Δείχνω τα δικά μου!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2013)

Κλαίωωωω!


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Μετά από την ανάλυση τού _Applause_, να με λούσει αυτό;;; Πόση σημειολογία να αντέξει ο άνθρωπος μέσα σε μία ώρα; Θα ανοίξω το νήμα «Εσείς έχετε ελληνικό φιλότιμο»; 

Applause, ρε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2013)

Μέχρι να έρθει ο Δαεμάνος με άλλα:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2013)

-Ανάθεμα την ώρα και τη στιγμή, μουρμούρισε σφίγγοντας τα δόντια και συνέχισε να κατεβάζει νοερά καντήλια. Ήταν έξω φρενών με τον εαυτό της. Γύρισε και έριξε μια ματιά προς τους αρσενικούς του Λεξιλογιακού που είχαν περικυκλώσει τον κόουτς και κάτι σιγομουρμούριζαν σε έντονο ύφος. Έπειτα γύρισε πάλι προς τις κοπέλες, έτοιμη να βάλει τα κλάματα από ανίσχυρη λύσσα.
Η Άλεξ την κοίταξε με στενοχώρια αλλά δεν είπε τίποτα. Ήξερε καλά το ταμπεραμέντο της Μπέρνης και φύλαγε τα ρούχα της για να έχει τα μισά, παρόλο που τα περιθώρια στένευαν ήδη τραγικά· το καζάνι κόχλαζε.
Η SBE, που τόση ώρα κλοτσούσε πέτρες και πετραδάκια με μίσος, στράφηκε απότομα προς το μέρος της, συνοφρυωμένη.
-Και σ' τα ΄λεγα εγώ! της πέταξε πικρόχολα. -Πρόσεχε τις διατυπώσεις σου, γιατί είναι κάτι εξυπνάκηδες, κάτι σχολαστικοί που τριχοτομούν την τρίχα και βρίσκουν το ένα κομμάτι λειψό κατά κάτι χιλιοστά του χιλιοστού και δεν έχουνε κανέναν ενδοιασμό να σ' το τρίψουνε κατάμουτρα, αλλά εσύ εκείείεί... ήθελες να γράψεις για το ελληνορωμαϊκό σου πόδι, καλά να πάθεις τώρα, αλλά εμείς τι φταίμε για να την πληρώσουμε μαζί σου, ε, μου λες τι φταίμε;! Σταμάτησε και πήρε βαθιά αναπνοή γιατί κόντευε να πνιγεί --με μια ανάσα τόσες προτάσεις μαζεμένες!
-Βρε κορίτσια, βρε κορίτσια... κλαψούρισε η καημένη η Όλι, που όλη αυτή η ιστορία είχε κάνει την ευαίσθητη καρδούλα της να μαυρίσει. Δεν την ένοιαζε τόσο το καζάνι που έβραζε, όσο το ότι ο λατρεμένος Λεξιλογιακός απειλούνταν με εμφύλια σύρραξη και διάσπαση. Κι αυτό την πλήγωνε αφάνταστα. -Βρε κορίτσια, ας μη χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας. Κάποια λύση θα βρεθεί. Να... ήδη ο κόουτς προσφέρθηκε να...
-Όχου, καημένη κι εσύ! την αποπήρε η Μπέρνη. Δε μας παρατάς με τον κόουτς! _Το δικό μου_ ποδάρι θέλει ο Νίκελ --κι άμα δεν το δείξω θα μου πάρει το σκαλπ. Και μη σε παρασέρνει το καλοκάγαθο, πατρικό του ύφος! 
Παρόλο που είχε την Όλι στην καρδιά της και έτρεφε γι' αυτήν τα πιο τρυφερά αισθήματα, το πρόβλημα είχε αρχίσει να βγάζει στην επιφάνεια όχι τον κακότροπο εαυτό της (άλλωστε αυτός δεν κρυβόταν και πολύ κάτω από την επιφάνεια), αλλά τον ανασφαλή. Ό,τι χειρότερο, δηλαδή.

Τι της είχε έρθει και είχε αφήσει εκείνη την ασάφεια, εκείνη την άθλια διατύπωση, να πάρει τέτοιες διαστάσεις, να γίνει κανονικός αστικός μύθος; Αφού κάτι τέτοια τα πρόσεχε και τα απέφευγε όπως ο δγιάολος το λιβάνι. Ήταν η κόπωση από το ταξίδι; Ήταν οι αλλεπάλληλοι αγώνες που δεν την είχαν αφήσει να πάρει ανάσα; Ήταν το ότι είχε έξι χρόνια να κάνει διακοπές; Ό,τι κι αν έφταιγε, μια κακιά στιγμή ήταν αρκετή για να διακυβεύεται τώρα η σωματική ακεραιότητα -όχι! η ίδια η ζωή!- των αγαπημένων της συμπαικτών. Μια δική της αβλεψία... Μια αβλεψία και η επιμονή εκείνου του Θέμη. Αα*αχ*! Άχτι που τον είχε!
Το βάρος ήταν αβάσταχτο, οι ενοχές τής τσάκιζαν το ηθικό, έκαναν τους ώμους της να καμπουριάζουν. Και, όπως πάντα, όταν φοβόταν γι' αυτούς που αγαπούσε, μιλούσε χειρότερα κι από εκδοροσφαγέα/φορτοεκφορτωτή/λιμενεργάτη, για να κρύψει το φόβο της πίσω από το θυμό... Κι εκείνη η σαθρή δικαιολογία με τους κάλους και τα ξεφτισμένα πεντικιούρ -ούτε παιδάκι του νηπιαγωγείου δεν θα την έχαφτε, όχι οι τετραπέρατοι Λεξιλόγοι.

-Ρε σεις! Μην κάνετε έτσι! αναφώνησε έξαφνα η πολυσχιδής και πολύγλωσση και πολυμήχανη Παλάβρα. -Σιγά μη μας πάρουν τον αέρα αυτοί οι Ευάεροι... Ευήλιοι... Ευρύχωροι... πώς στην οργή τους λένε! Δε θέλω ηττοπάθειες! Μπέρνη, έλα μαζί μου!

Η Μπέρνη την κοίταξε με έκπληξη. Πάντα εκτιμούσε τα γρήγορα αντανακλαστικά της και τη no shit no nonsense στάση της σε όλα, αλλά τώρα το μάτι της Παλ γυάλιζε κυριολεκτικά από δυναμισμό και αποφασιστικότητα. She is a lady on a mission, σκέφτηκε αυθόρμητα.
Η Παλάβρα την άρπαξε από τον καρπό, την τράβηξε βιαστικά μέσα στο μικρό καλύβι που είχαν στοιβαγμένα τα πράγματά τους -στολές, λάβαρα του Λεξιλογιακού, κιντλάκια, ταμπλετάκια, λαπτοπάκια, προσωπικά είδη, μασκότ, γούρια, καλλυντικά -you name it. 
Κανείς εκτός από τις δυο τους δεν έμαθε ποτέ τι ακριβώς συνέβη εκείνο το τέταρτο-εικοσάλεπτο που λείψανε. Όμως, όταν ξαναβγήκαν, η Μπέρνι φαινόταν ήρεμη, γεμάτη σιγουριά και αυτοπεποίθηση και -κυρίως- ανακούφιση επειδή οι αγαπημένοι της Λεξιλόγοι δεν κινδύνευαν πια. Κι αν η Παλάβρα ήταν λιγάκι αναψοκοκκινισμένη από την προσπάθεια, άξιζε τον κόπο. Ο λόγος φάνηκε ξεκάθαρα όταν η Μπέρνη ανασήκωσε το μακρύ, φαρδύ μπατζάκι της βαμβακερής φόρμας της και φάνηκε σε όλο του το μεγαλείο, με τα ροζουλιά μανό του και με τα όλα του...

Το έκτο δάχτυλο!


----------



## Themis (Sep 3, 2013)

Ωραίο, Μπέρνη! Βαθμολογείσαι με έξι στα έξι :up: 
Να μην πω κιόλας ότι οι εραστές της αρχαίας τραγωδίας θα ριγήσουν με την από μηχανής Παλάβρα, όσο κι αν τα καρτεσιανά πνεύματα όλο και κάτι θα βρουν να μουρμουρίσουν για την ορθολογικότητα της εξήγησης της φωτογραφίας


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Το έκτο δάχτυλο!



Μπράβο, Θέμη, μπράβο, Μπέρνη! Τα παίζετε στα δάχτυλα κι εμείς τα παίζουμε απ' τα γέλια. Δα-χτυ-λογια-κός*!

Για να βάλω κι εγώ ένα χεράκι, όρσε ορίστε το ανώτατο παράσημο των Ευάριθμων, η Εξαδάχτυλη Πλαμούτσα**!







* _-λο-_ απολωλός λόγω απλολωλολογίας και χάριν ευφωνίας κατά την εκφοράν του συνθήματος· δέον ούτως παρλαπειπείν.

** όχι μόνο για την πατούσα αλλά και για την παλάμη, με επέκταση σε οτιδήποτε πλατύ κάνει πλατς. Λε-ξι-λογια-κώς.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2013)

Themis said:


> ...
> – Ε λοιπόν, συνέχισε ατάραχα ο κόουτς, φαίνεται να έχουν κάποιο φετιχισμό με τα δάχτυλα. Ένα το κρατούμενο. Επίσης, μου φαίνεται ότι αποκρυπτογράφησα το σύστημα αρίθμησής τους. Γκαπ, γκαπγκούπ, γκαπαγκούπ, μπόινγκ, μπιζμπόινγκ, ουάουουουου. Δύο τα κρατούμενα.
> 
> – Άι μπεγκ γιορ πάρντον, γιαβρί μου; ψιθύρισε η Παλάβρα.
> ...


Η ευαρίθμηση εποπτικά:









Themis said:


> ...
> Ή μάλλον δεν θα έπρεπε να πω άπειρα, αλλά ζιλιονοτεραστιοθαυμασιότατα.
> ...



Χμμμ, σε αυτή την πρόταση διακρίνονται τα πρώτα σπέρματα ενός εύρωστου υπεραπειροστικού λογισμού:






Ευαριθμεστήθημεν.


----------



## Themis (Dec 19, 2013)

Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχω καμιά ελπίδα να πάψω να υποκύπτω στους πειρασμούς... 

*Γαβροβαζελικά μυστηριώδη*

*Απόσπασμα υποκλαπείσας ιδιωτικής συνομιλίας (που πολύ προβληματίζει τους ειδικούς της NSA)*
​_Βασική βιβλιογραφία_: Νήμα Έργα και ημέρες του Κώστα Καραμανλή Β', του ελάσσονος, ποστ 124 έως 134, ιδίως ποστ 132-134:


oliver_twisted said:


> Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά! Και τα δύσκολα δεν θα είναι στο θρήσκευμα της μικρής, αλλά στην ομάδα της, Γαβρίνα, γαρ, εγώ, βάζελος ο μπαμπάς της. Αχχ...Δράματα οι μικτές οικογένειες!





bernardina said:


> Ε, τι... ουδέν δίλημμα: το παιδί ακολουθεί τη θρησκεία της μητέρας του. Τέλος!





Hellegennes said:


> Γαβρίνα και βάζελος βγάζουν, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε απ' την βιολογία, γαζέλα.



... Δεν είσαι στα καλά σου, νεαρέ. Εγεννήθης χθες και μου το παίζεις Γκιλγκαμές; Εδώ υπάρχουν αξίες, υπάρχουν οικογενειακές και λοιπές παραδόσεις, περιμένεις να σου τις παραδώσω ετοιμοπαράδοτες για το εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα; Να μη με λένε Συνεστραμμένη Όλιβερ αν δεν σου βγει ξινό. Βαζέλα η κόρη ΜΟΥ; Όχι, βουβουζέλα! Χα, χα! Τρελός παπάς σε βάφτισε! Με βαζελίνη δεν τηγανίζεις γάβρο, βρεεεε! Θα βγει απ’ το τηγάνι ο θρύλος και θα σου δαγκώσει την καρωτίδα. Όχι, παίζουμε! Και μη μου παριστάνεις τον ζόρικο... Όπα! Άντρακλας γαρ, δεν με φοβάσαι, ε; Μωρέ θα σου στείλω εγώ τα γαβρολεξιλογικά κομάντα και θα πεις τον δεσπότη Παναγιώτα μπιρμπιλομάτα. Και μη μου παίρνεις το συγκαταβατικό σου και μου καγχάζεις. Νομίζεις ότι από κάζιουαλτιζ θα τη βγάλεις καθαρή, έτσι; Φαντάζεσαι ότι θα ’ρθει ο Δόκτορας να σου απαγγείλει καμιά πολιτισμένη διατριβή, και σιγά τι πάθαμε. Ένα σου λέω και βάλ’ το καλά στο μυαλό σου: διοικητής του κομάντου είναι... Καλά, σε λυπάμαι να σου το πω... Όχι, όχι, δεν αξίζεις καμιά λύπηση... Η Μπέρνη βρε, η Μπέρ-νη! Χα! Κόψανε τα γάλατα, νεσπά; Μας έπεσε η μαγκιά στο πάτωμα και σούρνεται να βρει κρυψώνα. Κυρτώσανε οι στιβαροί ώμοι του βαζελιδίου... Καλά, καλά, μην κάνεις έτσι! Εντάξει, μην κλαις. Έλα ρε, μη μου φιλάς τα πόδια. Εντάξει, μωρέ, δεν θα πω τίποτα στη Μπέρνη. Σου ορκίζομαι, βρε χαζό, τί-πο-τα. Εντάξει σου λέω, εντάξει. Σιγά μωρέ, πες ότι μήποτε γενόμενον. Άκυρο, ανυπόστατο, εξοβελιστέο. Μια κουβέντα είπαμε, σιγά τ’ αυγά, τις αυγουλιέρες και τις ωοθήκες. Η γαζέλα μας να ’ναι καλά και θα τα βρούμε...


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

...
Ο Βάζελος ψυχομαχεί
κι η γης τονε τρομάσσει
κι η πλάκα τον ανατριχιά
πως θα τονε σκεπάσει
γιατί από κειά που κείτεται
λόγια αντρειωμένου λέει:

Να 'χεν η γης πατήματα
κι ο ουρανός μπενάλθια
να πάτουν τα πατήματα
να 'βαζα τα γκολάκια
να 'παιρνα το πρωτάθλημα 
να στρο- ε να στρογγυλοκαθίσω
να δώσω σείσμα τ' ουρανού
γάβρο, ε γάβρο να τηγανίσω


Καβάλα πάει η Τηγανιά το Βάζελο στον Άδη
κι άλλους μαζί... Κλαίει, δέρνεται τ' ανθρώπινο κοπάδι
Και τους κρατεί στου διαιτητή δεμένους τα καπούλια 
της λεβεντιάς τον άνεμο, της ομορφιάς την πούλια

Και σαν να μην τον πάτησε της Μπέρνης το ποδάρι
Δαεμάνος μόνο ατάραχα κοιτάει τον καβαλάρη
«Βάζελος είμαι, Μπέρνη μου, δεν περνώ με τα χρόνια.
Μ' άγγιξες και δε μ' ένιωσες στα μαρμαρένια αλώνια;»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2013)

Σαρπράιζ: red and white gazelles


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

...
_Colours I've none, dark or light, red, white or blue_
Cold is my touch, freezing

Summoned by name - I am the overseer over you
Given this command to watch o'er our miserable sphere
Fallen from grace, called on to bring sun or rain
Occasional corn from my oversight grew

_Fell with mine angels from a far better place_
_offering services for the saving of face_


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 20, 2013)

Μα, καλά, δεν είναι να σας αφήνουν χωρίς επίβλεψη, εσάς τους Λεξιλόγους! Ένα βράδυ έλειψα και το στρώσατε στη σύνθεση γαβροβαζελιάδας, και να οι μαντινάδες, και να οι γαζέλες οι ερυθρόλευκες! Μα ένα βράδυ να λείψω και να χάσω τα καλύτερα;; :clap: :clap: :clap: (φτιάξατε και το κέφι του άντρα μου που είχε πάει χτες να δει το το μπάσκετ με τη Μακάμπι και γύρισε στεναχωρημένος! )


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 20, 2013)

Ωραία τα λέτε εδώ, αλλά επειδή κι εγώ μέσα στο ΟΑΚΑ ήμουν χθες, δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα η ομάδα φέτος...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2013)

Φυσικά, αφού μία είναι η ομάδα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά, αφού μία είναι η ομάδα.


Αυτό πια, και σαν αστείο πείραγμα και σαν ένδειξη οπαδισμού και σαν θλιβερή περιγραφή του σημερινού ελληνικού ποδοσφαίρου, καλύτερα να μην το αναφέρουμε γιατί ακόμα και οι Ολυμπιακοί δεν αισθάνονται ευτυχείς όταν το ακούνε. Οι μη άρρωστοι, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2013)

Εγώ τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω αρκετούς ασθενείς. Αλλά χάριν ελπίδος θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι θλίβονται από την εικόνα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 10, 2014)

Λίγο μπαγιάτικο βέβαια, αλλά η μαγιά είχε μπει. Κι ενώ εγώ την παράτησα, εκείνη δεν έπαψε να φουσκώνει. Οπότε είπα κάποια στιγμή να τη φουρνίσω.

*Πυρηνικ**ή Λεξιλογική*​ 
[_Βασική βιβλιογραφία_: Νήμα "Η πολιτική, η γλώσσα, η Λεξιλογία, το 2014", ποστ #10 κεξ.]


Αν τυχόν σας μπλέξουν σε καμιά δημοσκόπηση και σας ρωτήσουν «Τι κοινό έχουν ο γιαρμάς και η Λεξιλογία», δεν θα έχετε κουκούτσι μυαλό αν δεν απαντήσετε ανεπιφύλακτα: «Τον πυρήνα». Αν περάσετε επίπεδο και σας ρωτήσουν «Ποιος από τους δύο πυρήνες είναι σκληρότερος», το πράγμα καταντάει λίγο πιο περίπλοκο, καθότι όποιος δοκίμασε να σπάσει κουκούτσι γιαρμά με τα δόντια του συνεισέφερε εκών-άκων στην ευημερία της συμπαθούς τάξης των οδοντιάτρων. Χρησιμοποιήστε την ύστατη καταφυγή του περιούσιου λαού: το προαιώνιο δαιμόνιο που ’χει η φυλή μας η μεγάλη που σαν αυτήν δεν είναι άλλη. Σοβαρά τώρα, αν ήταν σκληρότερο το κουκούτσι του γιαρμά θα σας ρωτούσαν;

Αν βέβαια είχατε πρόσβαση στις συναφείς διαρροές από τη μυστική ραβινική βιβλιοθήκη (της Ζυρίχης; της Γενεύης; της Λωζάνης; της Κοζάνης; θα σας γελάσω), δεν θα σας ετίθετο ζήτημα ούτε για ένα νανοδευτερόλεπτο. Ξέρω όμως ότι προς το παρόν τα ντοκουμέντα μελετώνται από την NSA και δεν προβλέπεται να δημοσιευθούν πριν από τον Όγδοο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ή την κατ’ άλλο τρόπο εξόντωση του αχρείαστου πληθυσμού της οικουμένης (μη σας πω τώρα σε τι είναι αχρείαστος, γιατί θα με πείτε κομμουνιστή). Εγώ ωστόσο είμαι σε θέση να σας αποκαλύψω ότι ο πυρήνας της Λεξιλογίας είναι αρραγής, τύπου hard core, ενώ μπροστά του ο πυρήνας του γιαρμά είναι ραγής. Και μη με ζαλίζετε με λεξιδιφικές ερωτήσεις περί του ραγούς, γιατί αυτά είναι θέματα αρμοδιότητας Σαραντάκου. Τραβάτε ρωτήστε τον. Εγώ το μόνο που δύναμαι να είπω είναι ότι κόβω το «αρραγής» να διαθέτει εμπροσθογεμώς στερητικό «αρ-». Βγάλτε το και δείτε με τα ίδια σας τα μάτια τι μένει. Εγώ φταίω;

Δυστυχώς, οι παμπόνηροι ραβίνοι δεν είχαν την τάση να μας τα δίνουν έτοιμα στο πιάτο – οι βρωμοτσιφούτηδες – και το λιγότερο που θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε είναι ότι οι διαρρεύσασες πληροφορίες αποβαίνουν δυσερμηνεύτως γριφώδεις ή, κατ’ αποκλίνουσα ερμηνεία, γριφωδώς δυσερμήνευτες. Δυστυχώς μπις, ο κρυφίως αποσταλείς μυστικός πράκτωρ που θα εξιχνίαζε τα δυσεξιχνίαστα εξεμέτρησε όλως αιφνιδίως το ζην στον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, και το μήνυμα που πρόλαβε ευσυνειδήτως να αφήσει προς διαφωτισμόν της οικουμένης δεν έχει μέχρι τούδε καταστεί δυνατόν να αποκρυπτογραφηθεί. Αλήθεια, τι να σημαίνει άραγε εκείνο το «ΑΡΓΚΧΧΧ»;

Έτσι, παραμένει στο σκότος η σύνθεση του λεξιλογικού Πυρήνα. Όπως με πληροφορεί η NSA, είναι αδύνατη μέχρι στιγμής η ταυτοποίηση προσώπων, αν και υπάρχει κάποια σκιαγράφηση χαρακτήρων και ρόλων. Ένα πρώτο βήμα στην κατεύθυνση αυτή είναι, λένε, σαφώς καλύτερο από τα αααβάδιστα (γνώμη την οποία ουδόλως συμμερίζομαι αλλά ευσυνειδήτως μεταφέρω). Όμως, εδώ που τα λέμε, τι κατάλαβε κι ο Τζέιμς Μποντ που όλο κατατρόπωνε το SPECTRE κι όλο το έβλεπε να ξαναφυτρώνει μπροστά του σαν... – πώς λέμε σπόρος της Μονσάντο; καμία σχέση.

Σεμνύνομαι (με σεμνότητα, όχι με κομπορρημοσύνες και λοιπά καταδικαστέα) ότι είμαι σε θέση να σας γνωστοποιήσω τα μέχρι τούδε πορίσματα της NSA όσον αφορά τη σύνθεση του λεξιλογικού Πυρήνα. Ιδού λοιπόν, κυρίες και κύριοι, η σκιαγράφηση ορισμένων τουλάχιστον από τις σκοτεινές φυσιογνωμίες που κινούν τα νήματα κοτζάμ Λεξιλογίας μη ορρωδούσες προ ουδενός: επιβάλλοντας, καταστέλλοντας, χειραγωγώντας, στοχοποιώντας και, για να μην πολυλογούμε, επιδιώκοντας με άσβεστο πάθος να απλώσουν τη λεξικυριαρχία τους σε απαξάπασα την οικουμένη. Δυστυχώς όμως για την απειλούμενη ανθρωπότητα, τα στοιχεία της NSA μοιάζουν περισσότερο με κουίζ. Όλο ερωτήματα, κι από απαντήσεις μην είδατε τον Παναή.

Αλήθεια, ποιος μπορεί να είναι ο Μέγας Μάγιστρος και πώς συνέλαβε και υλοποίησε σε βάθος χρόνου το σχέδιο παγκόσμιας λεξικυριαρχίας; Γιατί άραγε ακόμα κι αυτός ο αρραγέστατος Πυρήνας κόντεψε να διαλυθεί στα εξ ων συνετέθη όταν κυκλοφόρησαν φήμες ότι οι αμερικανικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες έβαλαν τσιπάκια σε όλα τα παϊδάκια για να τα παρακολουθούν σε όλα τους τα βηματάκια; Τι μπορεί να ώθησε ορισμένους πυρηνομετέχοντες να θεωρήσουν ότι κάποιες ανεύθυνες ακράτειες βάζουν σε κίνδυνο την ίδια τη μη ανιχνευσιμότητα (είτε λημματογραφηθεί στο «μη» είτε στο «ανιχνευσιμότητα») του Πυρήνα; Ποια είναι άραγε η Αρχιέρεια, γιατί έχει το προσωνύμιο «αυτόματος σταθεροποιητής» και τι την ώθησε να στηρίξει τον Μεγάλο Μάγιστρο στις δύσκολες στιγμές της όξυνσης των λεγόμενων Παϊδακικών επικαλούμενη (αν είναι δυνατόν!) τον Ραχμάνινοφ; Ποιος είναι ο Επτάσοφος και ποια η θρυλούμενη συμβολή του στην εκρηκτική αύξηση της λεξιλογικής διεπιστημονικότητας; Τι ρόλο παίζει ο μυστηριώδης Μηχανικός και ποιο υπόγειο νήμα συνδέει τη ρεαλιστική θετικοεπιστημονικότητα και την υπερρεαλιστική ζαζουλότητα; Αμ η μυριοποστογόνα Μάστιγα; Πώς κατορθώνει να παρέχει νομοτεχνική υποστήριξη και ταυτόχρονα να ειδικεύεται στην εκτέλεση των αντιφρονούντων; Και για τον Δαίμονα τι να πει κανείς; Είναι άραγε εκείνος που σπέρνει τις μαντινάδες σαν κουκιά; (Τί έχεις, Δαίμονα; Μαντινάδες σπέρνω). Βρίσκεται ακόμα μέσα στον Πυρήνα ή έχει εκπυρηνωθεί λόγω εμμονικής βαζελίτιδας; Και, μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα, ποιος ο ρόλος του Επτάσοφου στη δεύτερη μεγάλη πυρηνική κρίση, στα λεγόμενα Γαυροβαζελικά; Είναι τελικά γαύρος όπως ο Αχιλλέας στη μετάφραση των Καζαντζάκη-Κακριδή ή κρυπτοβαζελίζει επιζητώντας συμβιβασμούς και, ούτως ειπείν, arrangements; Τελικά, θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ο Πυρήνας αν δεν υπήρχε η ΚΡΣΤΛ; Ξέρετε (ή μάλλον όχι, δεν ξέρετε, αφού όπως είπαμε οι ραβινογενευοκτλ. διαρροές παραμένουν αμερικανοσφράγιστες), εκείνη με την τάχα μου αγγελική μορφή που όμως στα δύσκολα μετατρέπεται σε σφυρίζον και αεροσκίζον μαστίγιο...

Φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να απογοητευτείτε, κυρίες και κύριοι, από την προσεγγιστική προσέγγιση της NSA. Αν είναι να μπαίνουν παντού ερωτηματικά, το ξέρετε κι εσείς, θα μου πείτε. Ποιος λοιπόν θα σώσει την ανθρωπότητα από τα κοσμοκυριαρχικά σχέδια του Πυρήνα; Αν περιμένουμε από τον Τζειμς Μποντ, σωθήκαμε, αφού ο Σην/ Σιν/ Σων/ Σον Κόννερυ/ Κόνερι το έχει ρίξει στη γκάιντα και στις σκοτσέζικες φουστίτσες και οι διάδοχοί του αδελφοχολιγουντίζουν αγρίως. Τη νιώθω την απόγνωσή σας, τη συμμερίζομαι. Έφτασε άραγε το τέλος του πολιτισμού; Είναι γραφτό να πυρηνοποιηθεί η ανθρωπότητα; Ομολογουμένως, δεν φαίνεται καμιά αχτίδα ελπίδας από πουθενά. Αλλά...

Το καλύτερο σας το φύλαξα για το τέλος. Σαρπράιζ, σαρπράιζ! Εγώ ξέρω ποιοι είναι οι λεγάμενοι και θα τους ξεσκεπάσω. Urbi et orbi, όχι παίζουμε! Να πέσουν επιτέλους οι μάσκες! Οι σκοτεινοί νηματοκινούντες και νηματοελέγχοντες να βγουν επιτέλους από τα σκοτάδια και να υποστούν γκλασνοστικό δημοκρατικό έλεγχο! Ούτως ή άλλως, βρισκόμαστε στην εποχή που το μαχαίρι πάει κατευθείαν στο κόκαλο (γιατί από ψαχνό ξεμείναμε, αν δεν απατώμαι). Και μη δυσπιστείτε, άπιστοι Θωμάδες, ότι πώς είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζω! Τόλμησα! Με προφανή κίνδυνο της ζωής μου γράφτηκα στη Λεξιλογία! Όου, γιες. Συννημάτισα, συν-ποστάρισα, συν-σχολίασα, συνέφαγα, συνήπια, συν-παϊδακίωσα, συμπεριδρόμιασα. Και θα τα πω όλα.

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε. Μέγας Μάγιστρος είναι ο ...

ΑΡΓΚΧΧΧ


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2014)

Ενσταντανέ από μαζικές εκκαθαρίσεις αντιφρονούντων


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

Themis said:


> ...
> Το καλύτερο σας το φύλαξα για το τέλος. Σαρπράιζ, σαρπράιζ! Εγώ ξέρω ποιοι είναι οι λεγάμενοι και θα τους ξεσκεπάσω. Urbi et orbi, όχι παίζουμε! Να πέσουν επιτέλους οι μάσκες! Οι σκοτεινοί νηματοκινούντες και νηματοελέγχοντες να βγουν επιτέλους από τα σκοτάδια και να υποστούν γκλασνοστικό δημοκρατικό έλεγχο! Ούτως ή άλλως, βρισκόμαστε στην εποχή που το μαχαίρι πάει κατευθείαν στο κόκαλο (γιατί από ψαχνό ξεμείναμε, αν δεν απατώμαι). Και μη δυσπιστείτε, άπιστοι Θωμάδες, ότι πώς είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζω! Τόλμησα! Με προφανή κίνδυνο της ζωής μου γράφτηκα στη Λεξιλογία! Όου, γιες. Συννημάτισα, συν-ποστάρισα, συν-σχολίασα, συνέφαγα, συνήπια, συν-παϊδακίωσα, συμπεριδρόμιασα. Και θα τα πω όλα.
> 
> Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε. Μέγας Μάγιστρος είναι ο ...
> ...



Μήνυμα χωρίς χρέωση: 

Για απαντήσεις σε αυτά και άλλα καυτά, τσουρουφλιστικά ερωτήματα που βασανίζουν κάθε νοήμον ον (είτε είναι ον είτε οφ), παρακαλώ προμηθευτείτε (με χρέωση ασφαλώς, τι το περάσατε; Χάπι άουρ σε Αμέρικαν μπαρ; ) το πολυαναμενόμενο, πολυθρύλητο, πολυδιαρρευτικό, πολυαποκαλυπτικό, πολυδαίδαλο, πολυκωδικοποιημένο και πολυκολασμένο, πολυεπίπεδο, πολυπολυαπόλα τελοσπάντων (και πολυευπώλητο, ελπίζουμε), σίκουελ-πρίκουελ- μεταπρικουελοπροσίκουελ του πολύκροτου βιβλίου _*Αρργκ! Αδιάφοροι ροκ ρυθμοί για γρήγορα κέρδη *_(πρωτότυπος τίτλος:* The Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul*), το οποίο θα κυκλοφορήσει προσεχώς από τις εκδόσεις «Πολυεκδιδόμενες Απεκδύσεις του 31ου Αιώνα» (γιατί για επενδύσεις ούτε λόγος μέχρι τότε) με τίτλο: 
_*
ΑΡΓΚΧΧΧ!*[SUP]1[/SUP]* Ενδιαφέροντα*[SUP]2[/SUP]* πολυπύρηνα*[SUP]3[/SUP]* μπιτ*[SUP]4[/SUP]* για αείποτε μη κέρδη*_ 

(όχι και τόσο πρωτότυπος τίτλος: *The Long Dark Cutlets-and-Chips-Time of the Core: Dirk Not-So-Gently's Holistic Detective Agency's Nemesis™*)[SUP]5[/SUP].
1. Το δηλωτικόν του χάρντκορ ΧΧΧ δεν επιλέχθηκε τυχαία ως κατάληξη του υπέρτιτλου. Για να μάθετε γιατί, προμηθευτείτε το βιβλίο (επί γενναία πληρωμή, σε βλέπω που ψάχνεις να το κατεβάσεις, άθλιε πειρατή!).

2. «Ενδιαφέροντα» που λέει ο λόγος —λέμε και καμιά χαζομάρα να περάσει η ώρα. Για να μάθετε τι ακριβώς είναι, προμηθευτείτε το βιβλίο (επί γενναία πληρωμή, σε βλέπω που ψάχνεις να το κατεβάσεις, άθλιε πειρατή!).

3. Νιοστοπύρηνα, για την ακρίβεια, μουλτιτάσκινγκ μουλτιμίντια μουλτιχαρντκορίλα. Για να μάθετε πόσους πυρήνες και πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό το μούλτι κούλτι, προμηθευτείτε το βιβλίο (επί γενναία πληρωμή, σε βλέπω που ψάχνεις να το κατεβάσεις, άθλιε πειρατή!).

4. Μπιτ ή μπητ ή beat ή λαϊκότροπα δυφιορυθμοί, μια που ο σκληροπυρήνας, πάντοτε στην αιχμή της τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης, έχει ήδη μακράν υπερβεί τις ανπλάγκντ ροκ καταβολές του (πετάξαμε στη θάλασσα τα τύμπανα της γαλέρας, μαζί με τον τυμπανοκρούστη) και, ακολουθώντας κατά πόδας την ψηφιακή επανάσταση —οι υπόλοιποι πέταξαν στα σκουπίδια όλα τους τα βινύλια· ευτυχώς για μένα, τον νοσταλγικό μαζώχτρα με τα υπερευαίσθητα αφτιά, γαϊδάρου γαρ στο σχήμα, γάτας δε στο λαμβανόμενο σήμα— έχει υιοθετήσει πλέον με τα μπούνια την ψηφιακώς παραγόμενη ελεκτρόνικα. (Δίσκο δεν βγάλαμε ακόμα, αν και οι προσπάθειές μας να μην καταφύγουμε στη φιλανθρωπία γίνονται ολοένα και πιο δύσκολες. Σε βλέπω όμως που ψάχνεις ήδη να τον κατεβάσεις, άθλιε πειρατή, κι επειδή δεν μπορώ να σε εμποδίσω, σε παρακαλώ να ρίξεις κι εσύ τον οβολό σου στον δίσκο, για τον δίσκο, μήπως καταφέρουμε να τον ολοκληρώσουμε εν ευθέτω χρόνω και ενθέτω χώρω.)

5. Described by its authors as "a kind of ghost-horror-detective-time-travel-romantic-comedy-epic, mainly concerned with mud, music and quantum mechanics."

Σημαντικοτάτη διευκρίνισις: Η κινηματογραφική ταινία «_Everything you always wanted to know about Lexi (but were afraid to ask)»,_ η κυκλοφορία της οποίας ανακοινώθηκε με πολλές τυμπανοκρουσίες, ουδεμία σχέση έχει με τον λεξιλογικό πυρήνα, τα μέλη του οποίου δηλώνουν μετά βδελυγμίας την απέχθειά των δια την αναίσχυντον αυτήν δια της οπτικοποιήσεως απόπειραν εμμέσου οικειοποιήσεως της ημετέρας ποιήσεως. It has been conjured by a party of the third part, τριτανακοφθέν. Ο σκληροπυρήνας βρίσκεται ήδη στο στάδιο της συσσυγγραφής του σεναρίου της πρώτης εγκεκριμένης, αυθεντικής λεξιταινίας με τίτλο 
«_Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Core»._
“This is rather as if you imagine a puddle waking up one morning and thinking, 'This is an interesting world I find myself in — an interesting hole I find myself in — fits me rather neatly, doesn't it? In fact it fits me staggeringly well, must have been made to have me in it!' This is such a powerful idea that as the sun rises in the sky and the air heats up and as, gradually, the puddle gets smaller and smaller, frantically hanging on to the notion that everything's going to be alright, because this world was meant to have him in it, was built to have him in it; so the moment he disappears catches him rather by surprise. I think this may be something we need to be on the watch out for.”

~Douglas Adams, _The Salmon of Doubt_
Τα επόμενα μηνύματα σε αυτό το νήμα θα επιβαρυνθούν με την ανάλογη παράλογη χρέωση. 
Μπιρ παρά, for a song, and a quickstep.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol: Εύγε σας! :clap::clap::up::up::up:


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Εύγε σας! :clap::clap::up::up::up:



You still owe us a song, and a quickstep. It's paydaki time, the lamb chop hour, chop chop.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Εγώ θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να συνοψίσω τα ερωτήματα, κυρίως προκειμένου να καταδειχθεί πόσα ερωτήματα θα μείνουν αναπάντητα. Ωστόσο, το τεράστιο και ουσιωδέστατο ερώτημα που αντιλαμβάνομαι να προκύπτει, στο οποίο ουδείς φαίνεται διατεθειμένος να δώσει τη δέουσα σημασία, είναι: σε ένα σύστημα που ζητά να πεζογραφούμε στα επίθετα το αρχικό γράμμα, ακόμα κι αν το επίθετο προέρχεται από κυριωνύμιο με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, δηλαδή όχι όπως στα αγγλικά (π.χ. _England – English_), αλλά _Αγγλία – αγγλικός_ (για να μη σχολιάσω με τον σχετλιασμό που θα επέβαλλε η περίσταση την επιλογή «άγγλος»), πώς θα είναι δυνατό να ξεχωρίσουμε τη σημασία του επιθέτου _λεξιλογικός_; Όταν πρόκειται για ουσιαστικό, εύκολα γίνεται η διαφοροποίηση: _λεξιλόγος_ είναι οποιοσδήποτε ασχολείται με τις λέξεις, τις μελετάει, τις συζητάει και γενικά μεριμνά γι’ αυτές. Με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, _Λεξιλόγος_, είναι κάθε μέλος της Λεξιλογίας, ακόμα και όσοι δεν είναι λεξιλόγοι, αλλά μεταχειρίζονται τις λέξεις σαν πρόχειρα εργαλεία για να κάνουν όπως όπως τη δουλειά τους, αντιμετωπίζοντας με αφόρητη ελευθεριότητα ορθογραφίες, τονισμούς, ακριβολογίες, τη διαφορά του _πως_ από το _πώς_ ή τα κόμματα των κλητικών προσφωνήσεων. Είναι προφανές ότι αυτοί οι Λεξιλόγοι, που είναι «λεξιλόγοι» μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, δεν επιτρέπουν να εξελιχθεί ο τίτλος Λεξιλόγος σε τίτλο τιμής, όπου η ύψωση του αρχικού λ σε κεφαλαίο Λ να αντιστοιχεί σε κοινωνική και επιστημονική ύψωση. Πέραν, ωστόσο, από αυτή την ανισορροπία, για την οποία επιφυλάσσουμε πολλά ΑΡΓΚΧΧΧ στη φαρέτρα μας, επιβάλλεται να αντιμετωπίσουμε και τη συστημική ισοπέδωση, σύμφωνα με την οποία _λεξιλογικό_ είναι οτιδήποτε αφορά όχι μόνο τους απανταχού λεξιλόγους αλλά και τη Λεξιλογία και τους Λεξιλόγους επίσης. Δύο είναι οι προτεινόμενες λύσεις: (α) η καταστρατήγηση των κανόνων — στο εξής το επίθετο που αναφέρεται στη Λεξιλογία θα γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, _Λεξιλογικός_. (β) Η αλλαγή της ορθογραφίας: στο πρότυπο της _meta|φρασης_ να αλλάξει τουλάχιστον το επίθετο σε _lexiλογικός_. Ή, στο πρότυπο του Hellegennes, να γίνει το δικό μας επίθετο _λεξιλογικκός_. Με κάποιον τρόπο να ξεχωρίζουμε, φίλτατοι Λεξιλόγοι.

Ελπίζω ότι έθεσα επί λεξιλογικού (αλλά και Λεξιλογικού) τάπητος το ουσιώδες αυτό ζήτημα με τρόπον αρκετά εναργή, ίσως και με επάρκεια ως προς τις προτεινόμενες λύσεις, και δεν θα ήθελα να θεωρηθεί ότι η παρέκβαση αυτή θυμίζει το «άλλα λόγια ν’ αγαπιόμαστε».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2014)

Η λύση, αγαπητέ Νίκελ, αφού ανέλυσες άψογα το θέμα και στις δώδεκα διαστάσεις του υπερσύμπαντος των χορδών, είναι προφανής και κττγμ ευδιάκριτη: Να γράφουμε όχι μόνο τη Λεξιλογία αλλά και *όλα τα εξ αυτής παράγωγα* με αρχικό κεφαλαίο Σ !


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> υπερσύμπαντος των χορδών



Οι χορδές είναι υπερσυμμετρικές, όχι το σύμπαν. :)

Θα κάνω ότι δεν είδα το σχόλιο για το καταπληκτικό χρηστώνυμό μου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Δύο είναι οι προτεινόμενες λύσεις: (α) η καταστρατήγηση των κανόνων — στο εξής το επίθετο που αναφέρεται στη Λεξιλογία θα γράφεται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, _Λεξιλογικός_. (β) Η αλλαγή της ορθογραφίας: στο πρότυπο της _meta|φρασης_ να αλλάξει τουλάχιστον το επίθετο σε _lexiλογικός_.
> ...



Νεότερα νέα από τις έρευνες που διεξάγονται νυχθημερόν στα Λεξιλογικά εργαστήρια προτείνουν την απόπειρα αντιμετωπίσεως του ουσιωδεστάτου τούτου συνδρόμου (_σύνδρομον _διότι αφορά πλείστα όσα επίθετα καθώς και συνθέσεις εν τη ρύμη του λόγου εκάστου Λεξιλόγου, παραδείγματος χάριν την προαναφερθείσα στο υπόμνημα υπ' αριθμόν 101 ανωτέρω _λεξιταινία_) δια της χορηγήσεως του άρτι ανακαλυφθέντος εκ των εν Λεξιλογία εν λόγω εργαστηρίων ηρεμιστικού σκευάσματος *Λεξιτανύλ*, το οποίον ενδέχεται τόσον να καταπραΰνει τα πράγματι άκρως ενοχλητικά συμπτώματα του ανεπιθυμήτου προαναφερθέντος συνδρόμου, όσον και να αντιμετωπίσει ριζικώς τα αίτια που το προκαλούν. 

«Μ' ένα Λεξιτανύλ ξεχνιέσαι, αράζεις και τανιέσαι.» 
Ησυχία, παρακαλώ, συνθέτω το τζινγκλάκι, εκ παραλλήλου με τη συγγραφή του φύλλου οδηγιών του φαρμάκου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... να γίνει το δικό μας επίθετο _λεξιλογικκός_.
> ...



Αυτό δεν είναι επίθετο, σκέτος βήχας είναι, σαν τον κοκίτη που γράφεται συχνά κοκκύτης. :twit:

No offence meant, Helle.


----------



## Themis (Jan 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να γράφουμε όχι μόνο τη Λεξιλογία αλλά και *όλα τα εξ αυτής παράγωγα* με αρχικό κεφαλαίο Σ !





daeman said:


> «Μ' ένα Λεξιτανύλ ξεχνιέσαι, αράζεις και τανιέσαι.»


Πιάσε από ένα Σεξιτανύλ για μένα και τον Δόκτορα. Φρονώ άλλωστε ότι όλοι οι Σεξιλόγοι θα έπρεπε να ασπαστούν τη Σεξιλογική πρόταση του Δόκτορα, η οποία αναντιρρήτως είναι σέξι και λογική. Αν πάντως δεν έχουν την τόλμη να τη δεχτούν, υπάρχει και μια άλλη λύση, χαμηλότερης προστιθέμενης σεξαξίας: να ακολουθηθεί το παράδειγμα της ομαδάρας μας, του Σεξιλογιακού Λεξιλογιακού. _Ο λεξιλόγιος, η λεξιλόγια, λεξιλογιακός -ή -ό._ Π.χ.: Οι λεξιλογιακές λεξιλογικές έριδες συγκλόνισαν τους λεξιλόγιους και τις λεξιλόγιες, μέχρις ότου μια λεξιλόγια έβαλε κάτω όλα τα λεξιλόγια και έκλεισε τα στόματα των λεξιλογικώς αντιφρονούντων λεξιλόγιων και λεξιλογιών.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2014)

Themis said:


> Πιάσε από ένα Σεξιτανύλ για μένα και τον Δόκτορα. ...



Πάρε το χαπάκι σου (1982) - Μουσικές Ταξιαρχίες






Ρίχνε ξίδι στις πληγές του κάθε σταυρωμένου

Και οι εκδότες καθορίζουνε τα όρια

Πάρε τη βασίλισσα σαν τρελός σε σκάκι
Νύχτα με πανσέληνο στου Καραΐσκάκη

Ο Γιαρουζέλσκι κάνει πίπες στην Ομόνοια
Κι εσύ χτυπιέσαι με κουμπιά και ηλεκτρόνια
Μπροστά σε βίντεο, κυκλώματα, _δαιμόνια

_Πάρε το χαπάκι σου (τρις· κι άλλη μια, δαιμονική) :devil:


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

Το προτεινόμενο επίθετο *λεξιλογιακός* είναι μια κάποια λύση. Απαλλασσόμαστε έτσι και από κάθε σχέση με το -_λογικός_.


----------



## Themis (Jun 21, 2014)

*Επιστήμης βάσανοι και βάσανα*​ 
Με έκδηλη νευρικότητα, ο Θέμης ξεφύλλισε για πολλοστή φορά την έκθεση. Τρίχες, τζάμπα λεφτά. Αν δεν έχεις μόνος σου τη δυνατότητα εξακρίβωσης, εσύ ο εγνωσμένος θεράπων της επιστήμης, σιγά μη σου βγάλουν το φίδι απ’ την τρύπα οι εκπονητές εκθέσεων. Παίρνουν τα στοιχεία που είναι ήδη γνωστά και στην κουτσή Μαρία, βάζουν λίγη περιρρέουσα κοινόχρηστη σάλτσα, πασπαλίζουν με τετριμμένη κοινοτοπία και στο σερβίρουν –και το χρεώνουν κιόλας, αυτό να λέγεται– σαν αστακομακαρονάδα. Επιστήμη χωρίς στατιστικώς σημαντικό αριθμό πειραματικών επαληθεύσεων δεν στέκει ούτε με δεκανίκια. Και –οίκοθεν νοείται– επαληθεύσεων από εγνωσμένους θεράποντες της επιστήμης, όχι όποιον κι όποιον! Όχι ο κάθε εκθεσάς να μας πουλάει τσαχπινιές φορμαρίσματος του Γουέρντ με πληθωρικά κοπιπαστώματα και εγκζέκιουτιβ σάμαρι και δε συμμαζεύεται, και να ναρκισσεύεται κι από πάνω!

Πήγαινε να σκάσει αλλά, υπευθύνως αναλογιζόμενος την τεράστια απώλεια της ανθρωπότητας σε περίπτωση τέτοιου απευκταίου συμβάντος, αναζήτησε διεξόδους φιλικότερες προς την Οικουμένη. Έχοντας ήδη επαρκώς αφομοιώσει την τεχνολογία του προπερασμένου αιώνα, έτεινε το ένα χέρι προς το ακουστικό και το άλλο προς την ατζέντα. Είχε ανάγκη να μιλήσει με κάποιον που να τον καταλαβαίνει. Με κάποιον που να παίζει τις επιστήμες στα δάχτυλα.

Ο Πολυδόκτορας φαινόταν μάλλον βιαστικός –ποιος ξέρει τί μαλακίες θα είχε να διορθώσει πάλι– αλλά η μοίρα του ανθρώπου είναι ο χαρακτήρας του. Όχι μόνο δεν έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο, αλλά αντί εμπάθειας επέδειξε empathy. Η ευγένεια υποχρεώνει που λένε, και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε, όποιος δεν κατάλαβε ας πάει να ρωτήσει στη Λεξιλογία – τί με πέρασε εμένα;

Η εξήγηση των καθέκαστων (ή καθεκάστων; άντε πάλι στη Λεξιλογία!) πήρε κάμποση ώρα, ακόμα και για έναν πολυδοκτορούχο. Ο Θέμης ήταν τρόπον τινά εξωθεμικός, τουτέστιν εκτός εαυτού:

– «Εικάζεται» μου λέει ο άθλιος! Ακούς εκεί, εικάζεται! Μπορούσα να εικάσω και μόνος μου, δεν τον χρειαζόμουνα για έκθεση ιδεών!

– Τέλος πάντων, παίξε με κι εμένα λίγη μπάλα. Τι εικάζει ο λεγάμενος;

– Ορίστε, αυτολεξεί: «Ελαστικότης μαγουλακίου: αρίστη. Εικάζεται πλήρης μετατσιμπηματική επαναφορά εις την προτέραν κατάστασιν».

– Ομολογουμένως, αντιεπιστημονικόν.

– Δεν εικάζει μόνο, πιθανολογεί κιόλας. Άκου: «Ελαστικότης κωλομερακίων: πιθανολογείται αρίστη, ως εκ της όλης εικόνος του υπό εξέτασιν ατόμου. Η πειραματική επαλήθευσις κατέστη αδύνατος, για λόγους τόσο ενδοπειραματικούς (παρεμβολή πάνας) όσο και εξωπειραματικούς (αγριότατο βλέμμα μητρός)». Έτσι το ήξερα κι εγώ. Δεν χρειαζόταν να πληρώσω ανεξάρτητο εξωτερικό εμπειρογνώμονα για έκθεση γαζελογνωμοσύνης.

– Έχεις τα δίκια σου.

– Δόκτορα, πρέπει να οργανωθούν Γαζελοφάνια, αλλιώς η επιστήμη βαίνει προς πλήρη καταρράκωση.

– Σοβαρό το θέμα, αλλά η ευθύνη είναι βαριά για τους ώμους ενός μόνο ανθρώπου. Πρέπει να τεθεί υπόψιν του λεξιλογικού κοινού.

Όπερ και εγένετο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2014)

...
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, έξι μήνες μετά το ντελίβερι θέλεις γαζελΟλίβερι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 28, 2014)

Themis said:


> *Επιστήμης βάσανοι και βάσανα*​


Πωωπωω! Θέμη, Δαεμάνε, τώρα το διάβασα αυτό! Πολύ κάψιμο κυττάρων η μάνα! :) :) :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 28, 2014)

Δεν είναι οι ποιητές προφήτες;

Γουωλτ Γουίτμαν, στον αιώνα σου, λέγε, τι βλέπεις!

Δόξα στις θετικές επιστήμες ! Ζήτω των αποδείξεων η ακρίβεια !
Φέρτε σμυρτιές και κλώνους πασχαλιά, και φέρτε κέδρα,

Νά ο λεξικογράφος, νά κι ο χημικός κ’ εκειός που φκιάνει
Μια γραμματική απ’ τις αρχαίες επιγραφές,
Κι αυτοί οι θαλασσοπόροι που αρμενίζουνε αψηφώντας κάθε κίνδυνο μέσ’ σε άγνωστα νερά,
Νά κι ο γεωλόγος, νά κ’ εκειός που δουλεύει με σμιλάρι, και νά κι ο μαθηματικός.

Κύριοι, για σας παντοτινά οι πρώτες τιμές ταιριάζουν !

Lexilogia rules, OK!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> [...]Τολμώ να πω ότι το παρόν νήμα θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε «πακέτο νέων μελών» με οδηγίες για την καλύτερη πλοήγηση και την τήρηση των τοπικών ηθών και εθίμων.[...]


:) Μπα, όλη η πλάκα είναι στην εξερεύνηση και στην ανακάλυψη ότι, τελικά, ο καθένας μικρομανατζάρει τα τοπικά ήθη και έθιμα κατά το δοκούν -όπως παντού άλλωστε. Willkommen, bienvenue, welcome!


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ενδιαφέρων ο σύνδεσμος των ομοιοκατάληκτων που παραθέτετε, *Ζαζούλα*...



Μια που λες για μεταγραφές και τοπικά ήθη και έθιμα, Δούκα, ένα σημαντικό κεφάλαιο της Λεξιπαράδοσης είναι ο zazula και το παρανόμι του. Δεν είσαι πάντως ο πρώτος που τον λέει Ζαζούλα, και όχι μόνο έτσι:



seimontadtecwyn said:


> ... *Ζαζούλα*, πού είναι τα Σέρρας; Πώς ετυμολογείται; Μορφολογικά με εκπλήσσει – ουδέτερο πληθυντικό σε –ας! ...





AoratiMelani said:


> ... *Ζαζούλα*, την ιστοσελίδα του ΟΣΔΕΛ την είχα ήδη διαβάσει...





LostVerse said:


> ... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανήκουν στην σφαίρα του ιδεατού (ή παράλληλου σύμπαντος κατά τον *ζαζούλα*). ...





LostVerse said:


> ... edit: με πρόλαβε ο *Ζαζούλα*.





cythere said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον *Ζαζούλα *και την Αλεξάνδρα. ...





buccaneer said:


> ... *Ζαζούλα *ευχαριστώ, το κατάλαβα εκ των υστέρων.





vikar said:


> Μπράβο ρε *Ζαζούλα*! Αυτό ακριβώς έψαχνα...





daeman said:


> ... Για το παρανόμι του, θα σου τα πει ο ίδιος ο Ζάζουλας. Πάντως δεν είσαι ο πρώτος που τον λέει Ζαζούλα. :-D






samizdat said:


> Νομίζω πως *η Zazula* απέδωσε το κείμενο εξαιρετικά! ...





Zazula said:


> Ευχαριστώ, samizdat! :) (Hint: *o zazula*, o... )
> 
> @Palavra: Όπως βλέπεις, δεν είναι μόνον ότι εσένα πάει να σου κολλήσει το *Παυλάρας *— η "εκδίκησή" σου είναι ότι κι εγώ κοντεύω ν' αλλάξω γένος!





Zazula said:


> ... Άλλωστε, κάτι γραμμένο σε λατινικό αλφάβητο δεν είναι ποτέ διαφανές κι αυτονόητο στην προφορά του (πάρτε για παράδειγμα το χρηστώνυμό μου εδώ: Ζέιζουλα, Ζέζουλα, Ζάζουλα, Ζαζούλα, Ζαζουλά, Ζαζιλά, Τσάτσουλα, Θαθούλα, Σασούλα κτδε*).
> ...
> ________________
> * κτδε = και τελειωμό δεν έχουν



και όχι μόνο κατά λάθος:



daeman said:


> ...
> Άμα θα πεις, «Πού το 'χα δει; Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!»
> στη Λέξι μέσα ανε χαθείς, ρωτάς το Δαεμάνο
> 
> ...



Όσο για τη θρυλική αβατάρα του (ένα δάκρυ κυλάει μέσα στον καφέ μου), μέχρι και ολόκληρο νήμα έχουμε: *Petition: Bring Zazcat back*,

και όχι μόνο:



daeman said:


> Δυστυχώς, εμφανίστηκε μόνο για λίγο σε αυτό το νήμα και μετά εξαφανίστηκε πάλι. Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι γυρίζεται η ταινία, βασισμένη εν μέρει στα σχετικά αποσπάσματα *του Καζαμία* (Θέμη, τα δικαιώματα! εδώ ζητάνε άλλες κι άλλες), με τίτλο «Γατί, με εγκατέλειψες... (σνιφ, κλαψ)», και συζητιέται ήδη το σίκουελ, η πρώτη μεγάλη συμπαραγωγή ΗΠΑ, Ινδίας και Ελλάδας - Χόλιγουντ, Μπόλιγουντ και Νόγουντ (με τέτοια τιμή στο πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης, φέτος δεν θα μείνει ούτε κολυμπηθρόξυλο από γουντ ή φόρεστ) - με προσωρινό τίτλο: _*Zazcat'*s Back (Hairballs and Vengeance).
> _
> Εν όψει των πρόσφατων εξελίξεων, εισηγούμαι την επανάληψη (re-pet-ition) της ψηφοφορίας στο σχετικό νήμα.
> Όχι, λάθος, όχι την επανάληψη της ψηφοφορίας, την εφαρμογή της απόφασης της πλειοψηφίας (70,59 % πήρε), επιτέλους.
> Και μη γλείφεστε, το φραντσάιζ το έχω καπαρώσει ήδη, ολοσούμπιτο. ...



Για το δαεμανίζειν μπορείς να δεις εκεί, ενώ περί Παβλάρα, στην επόμενη αναδίφηση στα βάθη του λεξιλογικού φολκλόρ. 

Αν θέλεις να πέσεις κατευθείαν στα βαθιά, υπάρχει το μεγάνημα της λεξιλογιακής μυθιστορίας εναλλακτικού παρελθόντος *Ενδολεξιλογικά - Λεξιγέλωτες και λεξικλαυθμοί, *καθώς και ο *Καζαμίας του Θέμη *(εναλλακτικού μελλοπαρελθόντος, διαρρεύσαντος του χρόνου).



daeman said:


> ... Πανξουτόνι ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς!  ...



Διαδικαστικά, προτείνω να μεταφερθούν εκεί τα ενδολεξιλογικά ποστ που ανήκουν στο Sharingandbondingham, για να μην οφτοπικίζουμε ασύστολα σε αυτό το ωραίο νήμα του English-Greek*.

* Μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ από το νήμα *Ο Ρότζερ Μουρ και ο Ρογήρος Βάκων*.


----------

